# Erics Frame build up...



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So this it where we are. I like to lay everything out in cardboard and see how everything is going to look. The blue tape was the only one that I had. :happysad:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wow :worship: im speach less 
i love it


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

DESIGN IS LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We are going to adding...

1. Tank
2. Skirt
3. Fill in behind the seatpost
4. cut the seat post and add replace it with a 1/4" piece of metal to keep it rideable. 

Thats 3 1/2 mods right?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice i love it all man its going to be a bad ass bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks guys but the best is yet to come. 

Two piece skirt.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

YA 
BEHIND SEAT POST 1/2
SEAT POST 1
TANK 1
SKIRT 1


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats Semi Custom right? I used to know this....

Im not sure about this part. I might have to redesign it after I cut that bar out. The area under the seatpost will all be filled in so you can have some pinstripping or whatever under there. I just didnt fill it in with cardboard.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i want to paint it some kandy with piinstiping nice and clean


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 28 2005, 07:16 PM~4091683
> *i want to paint it some kandy with piinstiping nice and clean
> *


It sould turn out real nice. Thats all for right now. I probably wont get it welded till next weekend. I will probably cut the seat post tommorow and redesign what Im going to put in there. I have the metal and Im going to be cutting it out after Tuesday but I will let you guys know if I have any progress.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cool man do what ever you want 
remeber no rush or hurry


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

MAN COULD YOU WELD SOME STUFF FOR ME


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Oct 28 2005, 07:25 PM~4091719
> *MAN COULD YOU WELD SOME STUFF FOR ME
> *


I have to do this one next.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

One other "special" frame and then these. :cheesy:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

YA IM TALKIN IN A FEW WEAKS


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

THATS ALOT OF FRAMES


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn!!!!!!!!!Raul u got all that next time ill give u more money for u not for the sheet meatal


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Did you guys notice that they are all Schwinns?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

looks good, bout time someone did something different to a girls frame :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey Noe, How have you been?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just got home from a church carnival, i'm alright, let me start a topic to show you all something :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 28 2005, 08:02 PM~4091982
> *just got home from a church carnival, i'm alright, let me start a topic to show you all something :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 28 2005, 08:44 PM~4091828
> *Did you guys notice that they are all Schwinns?
> *


this is not unless you cut off the kick stand


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 28 2005, 09:26 PM~4092583
> *this is not unless you cut off the kick stand
> *


Yup, I cut it off.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 28 2005, 10:28 PM~4092597
> *Yup, I cut it off.
> *


just had to check :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

how exciting :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

look's like shit naw im just playing that look's tight


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got some more updates but Im having internet problems with his computer. I should have jmore pics up later tonight.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cool i cant wait to see Raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here we go. lol, I got rid of the seam at the bottom.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hahah oh yea i di nott remember that i did not take the paint offby there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Got the metal. The piece on the right is for the seat post.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, no turning back now....


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice progress man ur fast


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 30 2005, 10:26 AM~4099666
> *nice progress man ur fast
> *


Thats it for now. I might have some time later today to cut some of the sheet metal out. If not today then tomorrow.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

dont woryy take ur time man


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

nice frame design


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 30 2005, 11:18 AM~4099629
> *Got the metal. The piece on the right is for the seat post.
> *


where did you get that piece of metal from?i when to osh today and i got a little pieice for the tank,but not enof money to get the big one :angry: and what do you use to cut the metal?


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 30 2005, 12:16 PM~4099618
> *Here we go. lol, I got rid of the seam at the bottom.
> *


seams on the bottom are cool it shows that its og


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1+Oct 30 2005, 04:39 PM~4101425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will show you everything tomorrow.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 30 2005, 05:42 PM~4101445
> *I know but its better smoothed out. That and no one really looks at the bottom of the frame.
> I will show you everything tomorrow.
> *


ok :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

HAPPY HOLLOWEEN!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice treat Raul :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Got this cut out today. The tank and the part that goes under the seatpost and behind it. :cheesy: I still need to clean up the edges. Tommorow the skirts.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

For anyone else wondering , this is what I use to cut the metal. A jig/saber saw with a metal cutting blade. I recommend that you but the blades with about 24 teeth.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wow that shit was fast


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice its comming realy nice


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 31 2005, 07:46 PM~4110178
> *For anyone else wondering , this is what I use to cut the metal. A jig/saber saw with a metal cutting blade. I recommend that you but the blades with about 24 teeth.
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

i used to use a jigsaw and it was great but once i didnt grip the metal to the table tough enough which caused major vibrations in the metal and the jigsaw couldnt take it and the whole bottom fell off... turns out there was like 1 screw holding the whole bottom in place and that snapped so now i gotta go get it fixed or sumthin i gotta get the screw drilled out and re-tap the thread so i can screw the bottom back in place.. i cant cut anything at the moment


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wazza213_@Nov 1 2005, 12:48 AM~4111962
> *i used to use a jigsaw and it was great but once i didnt grip the metal to the table tough enough which caused major vibrations in the metal and the jigsaw couldnt take it and the whole bottom fell off... turns out there was like 1 screw holding the whole bottom in place and that snapped so now i gotta go get it fixed or sumthin i gotta get the screw drilled out and re-tap the thread so i can screw the bottom back in place.. i cant cut anything at the moment
> *


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

looking good raul, keep up the good work


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wazza213_@Nov 1 2005, 02:48 AM~4111962
> *i used to use a jigsaw and it was great but once i didnt grip the metal to the table tough enough which caused major vibrations in the metal and the jigsaw couldnt take it and the whole bottom fell off... turns out there was like 1 screw holding the whole bottom in place and that snapped so now i gotta go get it fixed or sumthin i gotta get the screw drilled out and re-tap the thread so i can screw the bottom back in place.. i cant cut anything at the moment
> *


damn that sounds like my luck homie hope u get it fixed soon


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wazza213_@Nov 1 2005, 01:48 AM~4111962
> *i used to use a jigsaw and it was great but once i didnt grip the metal to the table tough enough which caused major vibrations in the metal and the jigsaw couldnt take it and the whole bottom fell off... turns out there was like 1 screw holding the whole bottom in place and that snapped so now i gotta go get it fixed or sumthin i gotta get the screw drilled out and re-tap the thread so i can screw the bottom back in place.. i cant cut anything at the moment
> *


that sucks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Not much done today.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 1 2005, 08:57 PM~4117970
> *Not much done today.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We will be welding on Sunday though. :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 31 2005, 08:46 PM~4110178
> *For anyone else wondering , this is what I use to cut the metal. A jig/saber saw with a metal cutting blade. I recommend that you but the blades with about 24 teeth.
> *



HEY!!!!!!!!!!

i have 2 of those :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 1 2005, 09:03 PM~4118037
> *We will be welding on Sunday though.  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 1 2005, 08:05 PM~4118052
> *HEY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i have 2 of those :cheesy:
> *


The kind where you screw the blade on are the best kind. I hade one where the blade is held on by just the friciton and those end up messing up.  I dont remember which ones you had.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 1 2005, 09:03 PM~4118037
> *We will be welding on Sunday though.  :cheesy:
> *


wow for real 
no i only need to find some one that will plaser the bondo for me


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Eric, I want to redo this part.


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

and do what?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by East Siderr_@Nov 2 2005, 07:55 PM~4125478
> *and do what?
> *


Let me draw something up.


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

yay


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cool do something bad ass thou 
do what ever u want


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think Im going to go with this.


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

yay


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im going to go with this.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

looks good :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

looks awesome.......my teacher just wanted to say that the blade must have at least 3 teeth in contact with the metal thickness so it doesnt ruin the blade and get a better cut.  .....im in school right now!


looks awesome though


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Nov 3 2005, 11:06 AM~4128204
> *looks awesome.......my teacher just wanted to say that the blade must have at least 3 teeth in contact with the metal thickness so it doesnt ruin the blade and get a better cut.  .....im in school right now!
> looks awesome though
> *


FUCK YOU MR.TEACHER  :angry: 













:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Nov 3 2005, 10:06 AM~4128204
> *looks awesome.......my teacher just wanted to say that the blade must have at least 3 teeth in contact with the metal thickness so it doesnt ruin the blade and get a better cut.  .....im in school right now!
> looks awesome though
> *


I didnt know that. Ask him where I can get blades with more teeth. You have a computer in your shop class?


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

lol wtf


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

what guage sheet metal are you using


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice i like it 
still if u need something to do do it with out my consern


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Nov 3 2005, 03:43 PM~4130693
> *what guage sheet metal are you using
> *


16


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here we go. I made these today.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Then I broke a blade...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn raul u work fast


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

But it was ok, cause I had some more.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here is one set.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i love those skirt desighn how do u come up whit shit like that


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here is both sides. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats it for today. All the metal is cut except for the replacement seat post. I dont know when that is going to be done. Oh, Eric, did you want to cut off the kickstand thing?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yes do it what ever u want do it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 3 2005, 06:21 PM~4132118
> *yes do it what ever u want do it
> *


I think if we cut that off and fill it in, its going to bump you up to a full custom.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice just nice 
first schwinn girl bike in the el paso and las cruces area


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey raul, when you cut those pieces with those blades, does it cut them smooth or do you still smooth them out?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 4 2005, 10:10 AM~4136649
> *hey raul, when you cut those pieces with those blades,  does it cut them smooth or do you still smooth them out?
> *


The edges are a little rough but it just take it to the bench grinder and clean it up real quiclk. Actually, I will probably hit it with the wire wheel.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 3 2005, 07:25 PM~4132177
> *nice just nice
> first schwinn girl bike in the el paso and las cruces area
> *


This frame is looking sic socios. Please say your not just going to put off the shelf parts on this eric :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Heres what I did today.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is how I cut off the kickstand thing on a schwinn frame. First thing I did was take off that tab where you bolt the fender.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cut the bracket in half.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cut at an angle and remove part of the bracket.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Same on the other side and grind the rest off.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice are u welding tommorw ?????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 5 2005, 07:53 PM~4146222
> *nice are u welding tommorw ?????????
> *


Yeah, Cant do anythin else until I weld some stuff on there. I probably wont get the seatpost cut till monday. I should have some pic of that tommorow night. 

Do you want to see the other project Im workin on?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yes sir for who is it for


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just got home. Good news and bad news. The welding was started but not finished.  Itwont be done till Thursday. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cool remember no rush man i still need to come up wtith money for shipping and i did not get paid this week cus my jefe anit here hes on the road to clolrado or some were i :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 6 2005, 08:59 PM~4152465
> *cool remember no rush man i still need to come up wtith money for shipping and i did not get paid this week cus my jefe anit here hes on the road to clolrado or some were i :dunno:
> *


Does he drive a truck or something?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yeah hes a truck driver


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

any thing today?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

come on even me that thats my frmae i anit that much in a hurry to see what Raul did today


----------



## warpath (Mar 10, 2005)

do some work and post some pics


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

*Dont even tell him to hurry up and shit 
let him take his time *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 7 2005, 07:20 PM~4159302
> *Dont even tell him to hurry up and shit
> let him take his time
> *


lol, Let me load some pics right now from what we did yesterday.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry I havent posted sooner but I was busy at work today and I had some other club business that came up.  

This is from last night. Got the tank welded up.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

One more.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

looks good  better then the ones i did on my tank :biggrin:


----------



## eazy ryder (Mar 3, 2005)

hay socios bc what size shet metall did u use on the tank and capping.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eazy ryder_@Nov 7 2005, 10:55 PM~4160607
> *hay socios bc what size shet metall did u use on the tank and capping.
> *


I used a sheet of 16 guage sheetmetal.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 7 2005, 09:20 PM~4159302
> *HURRY UP!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

DONT RUSH ME!!!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

OHH MYYY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by East Siderr_@Nov 8 2005, 12:47 PM~4164090
> *OHH MYYY GODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Whats wrong homie?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

22 gauge will work for the skirts right.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> I used a sheet of 16 guage sheetmetal.
> 
> 
> > ISNT 16 A LITTLE THIN TO REINFORCE THE SEAT POST SPOT


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice work


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> > I used a sheet of 16 guage sheetmetal.
> >
> >
> > > ISNT 16 A LITTLE THIN TO REINFORCE THE SEAT POST SPOT
> > ...


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

i used 22 on my frame


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 8 2005, 05:31 PM~4165664
> *I have mine done with 16 guage and I havent had a problem.
> Thats to thin for me personal but I would like to see your design.
> *


heres my desine its the card board cut out


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

nice work socios


----------



## eazy ryder (Mar 3, 2005)

o sweet as. im doing another frame so yea gonna fill in the tank.


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 8 2005, 03:09 PM~4164503
> *Whats wrong homie?
> *


lol i ono i felt like " screaming " along with u and noe


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by East Siderr_@Nov 8 2005, 07:20 PM~4167230
> *lol i ono i felt like " screaming " along with u and noe
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

WATH GAUGE OF SHEET METAL DUE YOU RECOMEND TO DUE A TANK


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Nov 8 2005, 05:00 PM~4165975
> *heres my desine its the card board cut out
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

que bonito esta


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Nov 8 2005, 07:23 PM~4167258
> *WATH GAUGE OF SHEET METAL DUE YOU RECOMEND TO DUE A TANK
> *


16


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

THANKS


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 7 2005, 08:40 PM~4158929
> *come on even me that thats my frmae i anit that much in a hurry to see  what Raul did today
> *


is it done? is the bondo done? did you get it painted already? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 9 2005, 10:38 AM~4171475
> *is it done?  is the bondo done?  did you get it painted already? :biggrin:
> *


  No, More welding tommorow.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just kidding raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 9 2005, 10:55 AM~4171664
> *just kidding raul
> *


I know buddy.  Hows it going?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm alright man, i feel bad though


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 9 2005, 10:59 AM~4171699
> *i'm alright man, i feel bad though
> *


Why?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i still have your magazine on my desk at home :happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 9 2005, 11:01 AM~4171718
> *i still have your magazine on my desk at home :happysad:
> *


I forgot all about that. Dont even worry about it.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

you see how long it's been, lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just got home. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here we go. The welder had some problems with it but we finally got them figured out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Still have alot of gringing to do and Im waiting for the middle piece to be made. I have to lso clean up the skirts here and there.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

great looking frame oh yeah it mine hahahaha its bad ass it all mine 
Raul thanks


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 11 2005, 08:15 AM~4184891
> *great looking frame oh yeah it mine hahahaha i love it RUla thanks
> *


love :uh:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Nov 11 2005, 07:20 AM~4184903
> *i'm a hater :uh:
> *


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Those two piece skirts are tight. :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just thought i would post these.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Another


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

last one


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

so far so good im planning on building a frame up over the winter is it difficult


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 11 2005, 07:31 PM~4189531
> *so far so good im planning on building a frame up over the winter  is it difficult
> *


The hardest part is designing the frame. If you have access to a welder and the rest of the tools, then its all down hill from there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All we are waiting for is for this to be cut out. My brother should have it back to me by monday. :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

YO SOCIOS BIKE PRES WOULD IT BE HARD TO SHEET METAL A TWISTED FRAM E I WAS THINKING OF DOING ONE


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

is the bike going to be rideable or just show material


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Nov 11 2005, 08:06 PM~4189726
> *YO SOCIOS BIKE PRES WOULD IT BE HARD TO SHEET METAL A TWISTED FRAM E I WAS THINKING OF DOING ONE
> *


I think it can be done but it would be alot of body work to make it work with the twist. I would like to try but I probably wont get to it anytime soon.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 11 2005, 08:07 PM~4189735
> *is the bike going to be rideable or just show material
> *


The frame is going to be strong enough for riding. I guess it just depends on what Eric wants to do with it.


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

thats kewl i think for abike to be complete it needs to be ridable and show material maybe u can hook me up with a design for one


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 11 2005, 08:13 PM~4189780
> *thats kewl i think for abike to be complete it needs to be  ridable and show material            maybe u can hook me up with a design for one
> *


Pm me with what you are looking for and I will get back to you on monday. I have to leave right now and I am going to be busy this weekend at an out of town show.


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

nice


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

thys is the part iom talkin bout


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

is that the diamond in the rough bike eric. looks hella nice wit that design. much props to socio fa sho tho.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

looks good :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks guys.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

progress looks good Raul! can't wait to see the end results. :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Nov 11 2005, 10:28 PM~4190592
> *progress looks good Raul!  can't wait to see the end results. :thumbsup:
> *


I like the way its turning out. I cant wait to see it painted and done.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

sorry if someone already asked and i over looked,but do you already have a color picked out?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

color color ?????????????????????/ i think of a teal or an aqua some greenish shit or a ??????????????????????? duno really but it will have pinstriping


----------



## CvJzA (Oct 30, 2005)

that frame looks sick man :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 12 2005, 01:31 PM~4192312
> *color color ?????????????????????/ i think of a teal or an aqua some greenish shit or a ??????????????????????? duno really but it will have pinstriping
> *


here's some aqua/teal colors for ideas


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's a model i painted a while back


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yers the color of the modle thanks noe i saw it in dupil color but im not a good painter 

so im sending it to paint somewere in el paso or juarez


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i want to have a color and pinstriping that my dad has in his 18wheeler 
its like teal and it has white with green pinstiping 
ill post a pic of it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

the color is liter in person


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No updates yet. Im still waiting for my brother to cut out the seatpost thing. He says maybe tomorrow. Meanwhile, I have alot of grinding to do.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

yeap i know what your talking about i still have a lot of grinding to :biggrin:


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by krewlwun_@Nov 11 2005, 09:33 PM~4189932
> *thys is the part iom talkin bout
> *


dumb bitch its called a TANK


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by East Siderr_@Nov 16 2005, 12:33 AM~4215143
> *dumb bitch its called a TANK
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I have some bad news eric.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I have some bad news Eric.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

nooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

what did you do???


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ley me gess is it about the seat post?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

whats up man what is it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

oh my god its beutiful :tears:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i thought it was bad news thats good news


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FOOLED YOU!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 16 2005, 08:30 PM~4220894
> *FOOLED YOU!!!  :roflmao:
> *


dam i should of new :banghead:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just have to have it welded. and then do the grinding and it will be done.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

damn looks real good


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Woah, that is coming out nice. Make me one! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Nov 16 2005, 11:07 PM~4222562
> *Woah, that is coming out nice. Make me one! :biggrin:
> *


Were are you? dont you live in the Sacramento area?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 16 2005, 09:25 PM~4220840
> *:biggrin:
> *


that is bad news :uh: 






































for the competition :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

In the El Paso/New Mexico Area. :0


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 17 2005, 06:00 AM~4223128
> *Were are you? dont you live in the Sacramento area?
> *


Yea I'm in the area. I was just playin though, I just really like what you're doing, it's nice work. I have a girl's frame I'm working on...I thought I had the design all figured out but now you got me thinking about making a custom seat post. lol


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

^^^ me too :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 17 2005, 09:18 AM~4223772
> *In the El Paso/New Mexico Area.  :0
> *


yea for the 505 and 915 hahahahaha 
The Slamers are going to be coming hard for 2006 in this area


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

how much are you paying eric


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 17 2005, 02:47 PM~4225220
> *yea for the 505 and 915 hahahahaha
> The SlamMers are going  to be coming hard for  2006 in this area
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

505 SlamerS hahaha that how it spelled


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

SO, YOUR CLUB NAME IS INTENTIONALLY MISPELLED?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i guess hahahahahah


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Eric, do you have a chain guard for this bike?


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

new page HURRY AND FINISH IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!












jk


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its too damn cold to work on these bikes.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's like 85 over here


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Nov 24 2005, 09:19 AM~4269644
> *it's like 85 over here
> *


Maybe we can work on these over there then? lol, Its too cold to go outside and check the thermometer.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2005, 01:44 PM~4269755
> *Maybe we can work on these over there then? lol, Its too cold to go outside and check the thermometer.
> *


it's snowing here!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its still sunny but there is a wind chill thing.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice and sunny here like 75 for a fall day its nice


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 24 2005, 11:44 AM~4269755
> *Maybe we can work on these over there then? lol, Its too cold to go outside and check the thermometer.
> *


i was just playing football outside with the kids, i'm sweating pretty bad :biggrin:


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

dont know about now but it was minus 6 here last night


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

damn lucky asses here right now it is 20


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

oh shit that cold as fuck 
it never here that low here


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

How much ru paying eric??? or is it a secret?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i was working in my bike today it wasent that cold


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Eric, I need to make a little cap for this. Im also going to be working on the area behind the crank. Its raining today but I still want to grind down all the welds if I get a chance. After I get that done, We can weld the center peice in there.


----------



## YaY AreA BosSz` (Oct 19, 2005)

yay


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 28 2005, 02:34 PM~4291336
> *Eric, I need to make a little cap for this. Im also going to be working on the area behind the crank. Its raining today but I still want to grind down all the welds if I get a chance. After I get that done, We can weld the center peice in there.
> *


I got the perfect little round metal discs that fit on there perfect! It's too bad we don't live closer I'd give ya one!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Woody_@Nov 28 2005, 03:18 PM~4293156
> *I got the perfect little round metal discs that fit on there perfect!  It's too bad we don't live closer I'd give ya one!
> *


I know.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 28 2005, 07:21 PM~4293182
> *I know.
> *


tell ya what man if you buy those twisted pieces I'll send ya some of those discs with them. OK? You probably need them soon but maybe for the next project.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Woody_@Nov 28 2005, 03:27 PM~4293228
> *tell ya what man if you buy those twisted pieces I'll send ya some of those discs with them. OK? You probably need them soon but maybe for the next project.
> *


I cant get them right now cause of Christmas.  I have too many gifts to buy and stuff. I can make a cap though. Its no big deal.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy: Check back tomorrow.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Cool


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Settle down guys, pics comming up in a sec.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

OH, how exciting!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hahahahah damn im al excited to see my baby


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 10 2005, 11:06 AM~4378938
> *OH, how exciting!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


No, now your on crack. :uh: :roflmao: I will be right back wiith pics.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

i was going to take a better pic of the frame but the battery went dead.  I got two more pics.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Smooth....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What kickstand?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

do u have a pic of it with the middle thing ??????? 
oh and raul i have a new adress


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 10 2005, 11:32 AM~4379034
> *do u have a pic of it with the middle thing ???????
> oh and raul i have a new adress
> *


The replacement seatpost? Not yet, thhe camera died before I could get a picture. It was funny cause I put my finger on the button and it died. lol... Im charging right now and will get one later. All I need to do is plug the hole, weld the seatpost thing back in and fill it in behind the crank and I will get it back to you. I should have all of it cut out and ready to weld, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

that great news


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Lookin good


----------



## low_bike (Sep 9, 2005)

eric that 1 sic ass frame hommie sell it when u done u already know 2 who watch lil hommie say sum bout a trade eric love 2 trade


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I finally got it today Eric. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

na ah u got one damn Thanks Raul


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low_bike_@Dec 10 2005, 06:03 PM~4380240
> *eric that 1 sic ass frame hommie sell it when u done u already know 2 who watch lil  hommie say sum bout a trade eric love 2 trade
> *


Nope not for sale this is my baby here nope sorry :nono:

and yes i do love to trade shit all the time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will start cutting the chainguard tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

i cant wait to see this bike done im not even sure how its going to look done


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 10 2005, 08:27 PM~4380645
> *Nope not for sale this is my baby here nope sorry :nono:
> 
> and yes i do love to trade shit all the time
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Does this look ok?


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

the seat post and skirt combination looks like Goerge Washingtons outline


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ummm.....


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 11 2005, 09:27 PM~4386287
> *Does this look ok?
> *


yes sir man this is going to be a badass full custom


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 12 2005, 03:51 PM~4391165
> *yes sir man this is going to be a badass full custom
> *


Im going to cut it today. :biggrin: It looks good on the frame. I forgot my memery card at home today. Otherwise I would have taken a pic for you. Ill just show you tomorrow.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I was going to wait till tomorrow but...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 12 2005, 08:06 PM~4392324
> *I was going to wait till tomorrow but...
> *


how did you cut it ,i think iam going to redo mine now :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Dec 12 2005, 07:09 PM~4392344
> *how did you cut it ,i think iam going to redo mine now :biggrin:
> *


I did it with my jewelers saw. It didnt take long. I tihnk it needs sometihng up front?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 12 2005, 08:25 PM~4392438
> *I did it with my jewelers saw. It didnt take long. I tihnk it needs sometihng up front?
> *


i think it looks fine


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 12 2005, 08:25 PM~4392438
> *I did it with my jewelers saw. It didnt take long. I tihnk it needs sometihng up front?
> *


thanks i like that but i think it does need some thing in the front


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 12 2005, 08:25 PM~4392438
> *I did it with my jewelers saw. It didnt take long. I tihnk it needs sometihng up front?
> *


nope it perfect  i love it man :cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 12 2005, 09:06 PM~4392324
> *I was going to wait till tomorrow but...
> *


*DAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

im glad you guys like it. Danny, do you have a chainguard for your bike? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

here it is.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

that looks bad ass


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Dec 13 2005, 05:04 PM~4396097
> *that looks bad ass
> *


YUPP :biggrin:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 12 2005, 08:25 PM~4392438
> *I did it with my jewelers saw. It didnt take long. I tihnk it needs sometihng up front?
> *


that shit looks tight,homie! :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn Raul u out did ur self with that frame and cainguard :tears: i found an upusterer and i only need a painter


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

what about bondo


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:dunno: why i dont wnat to do it cus i kno ill fuk it up


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 13 2005, 07:38 PM~4399691
> *:duno: why i dont wnat to do it cus i kno ill fuk it up
> *


hell naw i suck at bondoing shit it took me 4 ever to do my frame but i dont know if it was cus the welds were fucked up and the templates were to big and crooked or if its cuz i suck at it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I would try to get the painter to do it. If you dont want to do it then find some at a body shop to do it. I would just ask around.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks For all the help Raul 
oh yeah i got 2 pinstrinpers 
and i think i got some one for bondo :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 12 2005, 08:57 PM~4392675
> *im glad you guys like it. Danny, do you have a chainguard for your bike?  :biggrin:
> *


not yet


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos+Dec 13 2005, 06:09 PM~4399910-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get one.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2005, 07:40 PM~4400138
> *Get one.
> *


I ALREADY ORDERED IT SHOULD BE HERE FRIDAY :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2005, 07:40 PM~4400138
> * We are almost there.
> 
> *


yep and 2 powder coaters 
and a chromer ahahahah 

only need a shit load of parts


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 13 2005, 06:42 PM~4400165
> *I ALREADY ORDERED IT SHOULD BE HERE FRIDAY :biggrin:
> *


A schwinn one?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2005, 07:47 PM~4400210
> *A schwinn one?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 13 2005, 06:48 PM~4400219
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


  :scrutinize:


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

woah socios you have a big talent


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2005, 07:06 PM~4399886
> *I would try to get the painter to do it. If you dont want to do it then find some at a body shop to do it. I would just ask around.
> *


how mush do u think the will charge for doing it


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

[attachmentid=385124]


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

all the way to Califas shit maybe


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

hahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 13 2005, 01:00 PM~4396069
> *here it is.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 13 2005, 09:11 PM~4401233
> *
> *


 :biggrin: 

Eric, you will be ok with the bondo. Its actually not alot of work for who ever is going to do it. Who ever paints is might be willing to help you out.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, shouldn't be too hard


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yes but im a beiginer and no experiance and dont kno how to even mix it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 14 2005, 07:01 PM~4407250
> *yes but im a beiginer and no experiance and dont kno how to even mix it
> *


ITS PRITY EASY YOULL GET IT


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

but all the sand paper and what about areas like the seat post thing


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 14 2005, 08:10 PM~4407806
> *but all the sand paper and what about areas like the seat post thing
> *


yeah thats the shit i dont like about it :angry:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

but look at it 
weel the guy in the bike shop here says hell do it for 60 and i have to supply the bondo


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 14 2005, 08:14 PM~4407836
> *but look at it
> weel the guy in the bike shop here says hell do it for 60 and i have to supply the bondo
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 14 2005, 08:14 PM~4407836
> *but look at it
> weel the guy in the bike shop here says hell do it for 60 and i have to supply the bondo
> *


thats to much..whos going to paint it ?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

duno why her localy or in juarez mexico


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 15 2005, 01:14 PM~4407836
> *but look at it
> weel the guy in the bike shop here says hell do it for 60 and i have to supply the bondo
> *


you could buy an orbital sander, 20 years worth of paper and all the bondo you need for that price. using an electric orbital sander (i got a prettty good one for $30AU) makes it so easy you just keep reducing the grit size til its super fine and before you know it... its mostly about getting the bondo mix right, not mixing too much at a time and not applying too much at a time otherwise it takes forever to set/doesnt set or ends up with tons of air pockets. its really pretty easy and before you know it youll be doin all sortsa crazy shit


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

this frame is brilliant. never really been a fan of girls frames but damn! my cousin wants to buy the malvern star frame i bought a few weeks back but he hasnt paid so im gonna start doin some designs tonight. its not as nice a frame as the schwinn but it aint bad


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

try pic again


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 14 2005, 07:14 PM~4407836
> *but look at it
> weel the guy in the bike shop here says hell do it for 60 and i have to supply the bondo
> *


That is too much for just bondo, especially if you have to buy it for the guy. Just keep looking. If you are going to paint it in Juarez, you can also bondo it there for cheap.


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO_CUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2005, 02:55 PM~4408037
> *try pic again
> *


probably the best u'd get in australia with those curves :thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO_CUSTOMS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wazza213_@Dec 15 2005, 04:50 PM~4409092
> *probably the best u'd get in australia with those curves :thumbsup:
> *


yeah havent seen to many decent frames in aust, can get a few with similar s curves but the rear sections are usually triangular


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 14 2005, 11:27 PM~4408968
> *That is too much for just bondo, especially if you have to buy it for the guy. Just keep looking. If you are going to paint it in Juarez, you can also bondo it there for cheap.
> *


4 real is it too much ?????????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah, Like I was saying, Ask the painter how much he would charge. That way he wont say, "oh... the bondo wasnt done right, Its going to be an extra... to fix it" I have seen that happpen before.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ok then 
but i kno a guy my homie uncle hes painting his bike and shit he ued to work in a body shop in el paso 
i asked him and he said he did not have time for it but if he did he would do it for free only include suppies


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 15 2005, 08:57 PM~4415790
> *ok then
> but i kno a guy my homie uncle hes painting his bike and shit he ued to work in a body shop in el paso
> i asked him and he said he did not have time for it but if he did he would do it for free only include suppies
> *


fuck it then, let him do it. Free is free. Hopefully he will be inspired to see it done and will get it done quick. Its not really even alot of work but you know what i mean. Yuo will probably spend $20 in bondo and sand paper this way.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yes but he dont have time for it that what he told me he works as a roof guy now and hes never there 
damn i would not of thought it was this hard to find some one :happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 15 2005, 09:08 PM~4415874
> *yes but he dont have time for it that what he told me he works as a roof guy now and hes never there
> damn i would not of thought it was this hard to find some one :happysad:
> *


Believe me, the hardest part is over here with me. Remember when you thought you would never get a frame welded? Its all down here from here. I would wait till you get the frame and then take it to places. You might get some people interested and want to help you out like your homie Raul.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks Raul ur the biggest help iv ever had ever cus cus it true i never thought i would have a bike frame as crazy as that 
i toghugt i was going to trow it away and give up on my dream 
but thanks to u man i am haveing the dream to a reality 
i cant wait till i get it done


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Let me tell you bro, When I started I had ZERO support. My dad and my brother are welders and they would not help me out. I had to learn how to do everything cause I had no one to turn to. That is why my trike has taken me so long to do. I know what its like to be in your shoes. 

Wait till the frame gets there and then show it to people and see what happens.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yep it will be a show stoper  
and the first of its kind


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More updates soon by the way. There is a funeral I have to go to this weekend and of couse I need to do some Christmas shopping. :biggrin: We are almost there.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice i still have to get like 7 parts for it and that it 
i got 2 on the way


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey eric, got your message about whiter tires. i use Bleech White with a wire brush. spray on the bleech white then scrub the tires with the brush, you'll see how dirty the tires are. then what i do is wipe it off with a wet towel and that's it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

what kind of bleach ?????
oh and thanks Noe for replying to it cus i got one dirty tires and they need to be cleaned


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

TYGHT


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

be right back, let me go snap a pic of what i use


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea homie looking good


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 17 2005, 02:02 PM~4425377
> *be right back, let me go snap a pic of what i use
> *


this is not the wire brush but it's just as good


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks Noe ill look for that in auto zone later today


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

yo noe can you use any kind of bleach? and eric that one sick ass frame :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by East Siderr_@Nov 16 2005, 12:33 AM~4215143
> *dumb bitch its called a TANK
> *


CHECK YO SELF HOMEBOY!..THATS MY LIL BROTHER... :angry:


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

yo tee,eastsiderrr is a bird its all good i don't even think he's under that name anymore but good looks anyways "Keep it Krewl"


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Dec 17 2005, 03:35 PM~4425757
> *yo noe can you use any kind of bleach? and eric that one sick ass frame :thumbsup:
> *


i'm not sure, but this is especially made for white walls tires and i've always used it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

That bleach white stuff will turn your tires yellow and it makes them crack after a while. It does work but eventually you will need new tires. 

I guess eastsider is banned so???

Eric, I went to a funeral today so no new progress but it wont be longer before it is all done.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

remember take ur time no hurry 
on it im saving for parts


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 18 2005, 05:45 AM~4428150
> *That bleach white stuff will turn your tires yellow and it makes them crack after a while. It does work but eventually you will need new tires.
> 
> I guess eastsider is banned so???
> ...



yep i stoped using it on my cars tires now the white walls startin to crack it did make em white tho..now i use mr clean magic eraser!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

4 real i have one of those 
thanks Low83Cutty


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Eraser.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Almost done. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More progress on monday. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont know if we are going to do anything today. The weather isnt the best.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Postponed till thursday...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u live near a cemetary?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 2 2006, 06:54 PM~4536643
> *u live near a cemetary?
> *


nope, I just though I would share.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2006, 06:56 PM~4536224
> *Postponed till thursday...
> *


damn it rainy over there :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 2 2006, 07:08 PM~4536687
> *damn it rainy over there  :0
> *


I will show you more pics tomorrrow.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its clearin a lil tomrow then rain northbay tomorow afternoon then chance of rain friday


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

wow! im so inpressed with your work you go boy you have a gift babe go with it your makeing dream come true e is so lucky he has a homie like you to make it happen for him, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yaiyai.69_@Jan 2 2006, 07:35 PM~4536791
> *wow! im so inpressed with your work you go boy you have a gift babe go with it your makeing  dream come true  e is so lucky he has a homie like you to make it happen for him,  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yaiyai.69_@Jan 2 2006, 08:35 PM~4536791
> *wow! im so inpressed with your work you go boy you have a gift babe go with it your makeing  dream come true  e is so lucky he has a homie like you to make it happen for him,  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


yep im lucky To have Him hooking me up :biggrin: 
thanks to a topic i made a long time ago 
Thanks raul For all the Help


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 2 2006, 07:40 PM~4536833
> *yep im lucky To have Him hooking me up  :biggrin:
> thanks to a topic i made a long time ago
> Thanks raul For all the Help
> *


Its not all done yet. SStill have more stuff to do. I'll email you in a bit with some stuff.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 2 2006, 05:05 PM~4535266
> *I dont know if we are going to do anything today. The weather isnt the best.
> *



:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 3 2006, 09:44 AM~4539404
> *:0
> *


That little breeze you guys had out there is nothing. :biggrin:


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

More progress tonight.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I didnt get anything done today. We have to wait till saturday. I got the pieces ready to go. This is all I have left to do. We will wait till then.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

HOW EXCITING!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:0 yep


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just need to cap off the seatpost and behind the crank and thats it.


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

wow how thick is that metal


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

16 guage or 15 sheets of paper thick.


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

It looks thicker than that in the picture above that. How do you cut your metal out?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@Jan 5 2006, 08:33 PM~4557930
> *It looks thicker than that in the picture above that. How do you cut your metal out?
> *


Go back to page 3 to see what I cut it with.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

looking good Socios! :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Jan 6 2006, 05:47 PM~4564008
> *looking good Socios! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. Hopefully tomorrow it will be done. I have alot of stuff to work on still.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All the welding is done.  :biggrin: Now I just have to grind the welds down. If I have time, I will take pics today.


----------



## imagine (Jan 6, 2006)

nice, Can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

where's the pics? :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 7 2006, 04:45 PM~4569370
> *where's the pics? :cheesy:
> *


Let me go take them.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here it is. :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just have to clean this up.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

so u are almost done ???????
wow im speachless


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 7 2006, 06:08 PM~4569851
> *so u are almost done ???????
> wow im speachless
> *


I just have to grind the welds. Im also going to jbweld a nut on the other side where the chain guard goes. I will take more pics tomorrow during the day.


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

wow looking good ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

great damn that loks bad a show stoper for sure


----------



## imagine (Jan 6, 2006)

not to bad at all, cant wait to see that finished


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

are you doing the bondo eric that frame is fucking sic


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

looking good


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

loks good :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Jan 8 2006, 03:59 AM~4571858
> *are you doing the bondo eric that frame is fucking sic
> *


NOPE CUZ HES SCARED HES GONNA MESS IT UP.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yep true that


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

BUT HE WOULDNT THOUGH.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:biggrin: thanks


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Yo Raul this bike


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

those handlebars :thumbsdown:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 10 2006, 10:15 PM~4591171
> *Yo Raul this bike
> *


what about this bike man a guy from saskatoon here built that bike, but the bondo cracked down the frame (from the fork) and he rides it daily now. heres what it looked like two years ago..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey eric, I forgot to ask you if you want the litttle tab on the frame for the coaster brake or are you going to bolt it to the sissy bar?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Jan 11 2006, 05:58 PM~4596506
> *what about this bike man a guy from saskatoon here built that bike, but the bondo cracked down the frame (from the fork) and he rides it daily now. heres what it looked like two years ago..
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the same frame with different parts


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

DAMMM ISN'T THAT BIKE DONE ALREADY, IT SOULD OF TOOKING YOU ONLY A COUPLE OF DAY, BUT DAMM WHAT THE HOLD UP


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUTLESSSWANGIN_@Jan 12 2006, 09:01 AM~4601941
> *DAMMM ISN'T THAT BIKE DONE ALREADY, IT SOULD OF TOOKING YOU ONLY A COUPLE OF DAY, BUT DAMM WHAT THE HOLD UP
> *


The welder isnt at my house.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 11 2006, 10:00 PM~4599799
> *Hey eric, I forgot to ask you if you want the litttle tab on the frame for the coaster brake or are you going to bolt it to the sissy bar?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

oh yeah cus i do need it for that back rim i have 

and what do u mean bout the sissy bar ???????????


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

Lookin nice Raul.
Eric yo bike is gonna be clean. I wanna see pics asap. Are you puttin custom parts on it?


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 13 2006, 06:47 PM~4614259
> *oh yeah cus i do need it for that back rim i have
> 
> and what do u mean bout the sissy bar ???????????
> *


HE MEANS DO YOU WANNA JUST STRAP THE BRAKE THING TO THE SISSY BAR INSTEAD OF THE FRAME


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Can some one post a pic of what i mean? I will try to find something...


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

here u go


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 12 2006, 09:19 AM~4601719
> *looks like the same frame with different parts
> 
> 
> *


Um, it is.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Jan 14 2006, 08:32 AM~4617818
> *here u go
> *


Thats what Im talking about. :biggrin: Whats it going to be Eric?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yeah i guess so so the coaster wont just be in the air and might hit some stuff


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 14 2006, 11:04 AM~4618664
> *yeah i guess so so the coaster wont just be in the air and might hit some stuff
> *


ok. I will get that taken care of.


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

what did you use to cut the tube where the seat post goes into?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just used a hacksaw and then I used a grinder to get it flush with the bars.


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

sweet, thanks.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo i have ur mo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 14 2006, 04:58 PM~4620619
> *yo  i have ur mo
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 14 2006, 03:03 PM~4619364
> *I just used a hacksaw and then I used a grinder to get it flush with the bars.
> *


thats exactly how i do it.... evry one looks at me like im crazy when they see me pull out the good ol' hacksaw to cut it thinking that shit would take forever to cut.... that shits quick az fuck....lol not as fast as a pipe cutter tho....


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 14 2006, 08:34 PM~4620883
> *thats exactly how i do it.... evry one looks at me like im crazy when they see me pull out the good ol' hacksaw to cut it thinking that shit would take forever to cut.... that shits quick az fuck....lol not as fast as a pipe cutter tho....
> *


use a cut off wheel on an angle grinder.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Jan 14 2006, 10:32 AM~4617818
> *here u go
> *


i dont now about u guys but that shits radther ugly to me...


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 14 2006, 07:36 PM~4620903
> *use a cut off wheel on an angle grinder.
> *


i think i'll stick to a hacksaw... its fast n clean then i hit it with the grinder after and mold it in with a flap disc....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 14 2006, 05:37 PM~4620915
> *i think i'll stick to a hacksaw... its fast n clean then i hit it with the grinder after and mold it in with a flap disc....
> *


Exactly. No need for a grinder until the end. Its slower to cut and its just that much messyer. It hears up the metal alot and that isnt necessary. Everytime I see those guys on american choppers so something like that it always makes me :scrutinize:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

i seen this frame in person today and it is SIC'


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 14 2006, 09:03 PM~4622363
> *i seen this frame in person today and it is SIC'
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

that good cant wait till i get it man


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 16 2006, 04:03 AM~4629750
> *that good cant wait till i get it man
> *


shit i cant wait till i get ur sister :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 15 2006, 10:37 PM~4630506
> *shit i cant wait till i get ur sister  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :uh: DAMN!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 15 2006, 11:37 PM~4630506
> *shit i cant wait till i get ur sister  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i still want to see a pic of your sister lol


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

So much talent in one place LIL. :biggrin:
New Page :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElPasocruzer_@Jan 16 2006, 06:52 PM~4636365
> *YOu mean lowrider bike parts in El Chuco
> *


aal these bikes have aqua on them 
whcih shade should i gpo with 

Bike 1 
BIke 2
BIke 3 ??????????


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 16 2006, 09:10 PM~4637497
> *aal these bikes have aqua on them
> whcih shade should i gpo with
> 
> ...


1


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

3, but dont go with aqua!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

me personaly lkek 2 cus it so brite


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 16 2006, 09:12 PM~4637528
> *me personaly lkek 2 cus it so brite
> *


GO WITH KANDY ITS BRIGHTER


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

#1 eric


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thanks i just want a diffent color 
dose any 1 kno they account name of the guy who owns after shock so maybe he can give me the color hes got ??


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 16 2006, 09:17 PM~4637582
> *thanks i just want a diffent color
> dose any 1 kno they account name of the guy who owns after shock so maybe he can give me the color hes got ??
> *


aftershock818


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

here is my comp not all of it but some
the chamelion won 1st place last time i went to a show


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

here is my comp not all of it but some
the chamelion won 1st place last time i went to a show


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 16 2006, 09:34 PM~4637650
> *here is my comp not all of it but some
> the chamelion won 1st place last time i went to a show
> *


DONT FORGET ABOUT GOLDEN TWIST HE ALLREADY BEAT ALL THOSE BIKES ,AND HE IS BUSTING OUT WITH ANOTHER ONE.YOU SHOULD PAINT IT ORIENTOL BLUE WITH A SILVER BASE AND IT WILLCOME OUT BRIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Definatly Number 1 or 3, dont go number 2 it looks like shit, but remember its your bike, do what u want


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i say norteno red foo


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Jan 16 2006, 09:51 PM~4637778
> *DONT FORGET ABOUT GOLDEN TWIST HE ALLREADY BEAT ALL THOSE BIKES ,AND HE IS BUSTING OUT WITH ANOTHER ONE.YOU SHOULD PAINT IT ORIENTOL BLUE WITH A SILVER BASE AND IT WILLCOME OUT BRIGHT :biggrin:
> *


golden twist was beaten by the cheamleion paint job bike 
the guy who owns it is a lay it low member David G :0 
it a nice bike but mine will be better :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hers Golden Twist 
the only thig it got some sick twited rims the 3 of them match 
custom sissy bar 
full custom 
i still have a chance rite


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Your going to need a paint job with two colors. Im telling you, Juarez will hook you up with a good paint job for cheap.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

what colors thou ?????

no blues or greens 
at all i kno that


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I would like to see something like a black with some sort of patterns. Or, what about a dark purple with patterns? It might have to be a dark color. No brown, or grey.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

I was gonna do a deep puple with white pinstripe, but now im going with a very dark blue  Im gonna keep the whit pinstripe.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ther is 2 many black her man i dunno about that


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 17 2006, 10:15 PM~4645538
> *I would like to see something like a black with some sort of patterns. Or, what about a dark purple with patterns? It might have to be a dark color. No brown, or grey.
> *


that's exactly what i was thinking. i'd say a black with patterns in different shades of purple. if i ever finish my sons bike, that was the colors i was gonna choose, but i'm not working on it right now so i'm giving you my award winning ideas :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lol Yo Noe give ant patter ideas or schmems for paint


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2006, 08:28 PM~4645623
> *that's exactly what i was thinking.  i'd say a black with patterns in different shades of purple.  if i ever finish my sons bike, that was the colors i was gonna choose,  but i'm not working on it right now so i'm giving you my award winning ideas :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 17 2006, 10:33 PM~4645635
> *lol Yo Noe give ant patter ideas or schmems for paint
> *


HUH?! :uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

paint colors anthing i dunno what color now man hellp me out any 1


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i don't have any pics of my idea, let me look at my LRM and see if i can find something like what i mean


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i have one but my scaner dunno what up with it


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

no more teal aqua color?


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 17 2006, 05:33 PM~4643369
> *hers Golden Twist
> the only thig it got some sick twited rims the 3 of them match
> custom sissy bar
> ...


YOUR RIGHT ERIC THE CHAMELION BIKE DID BEAT HIM AT A SHOW WHERE THE JUDGES DIDNT KNOW WHAT THEY WHERE DOING.THE LAST TIME I SAW THAT BIKE HE PUT NEW HANDLE BARS AND FORKS.HE DOES HAVE SOME SICK RIMS AND PAINT JOB.DID YOU SEE THE CUSTOM KICKSTAND.


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

yer


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 17 2006, 11:08 PM~4646298
> *no more teal aqua color?
> *


u kbo what i dont have any color so im keeping like ithat but maybe with some patters or so dunno yet


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Jan 17 2006, 11:20 PM~4646384
> *YOUR RIGHT ERIC THE CHAMELION BIKE DID BEAT HIM AT A SHOW WHERE THE JUDGES DIDNT KNOW WHAT THEY WHERE DOING.THE LAST TIME I SAW THAT BIKE HE PUT NEW HANDLE BARS AND FORKS.HE DOES HAVE SOME SICK RIMS AND PAINT JOB.DID YOU SEE THE CUSTOM KICKSTAND.
> *


no not yet 
but i have oms triks up my sleve any way ull see


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 18 2006, 08:09 PM~4654174
> *no not yet
> but i have oms triks up my sleve any way ull see
> *


Who is OMS?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: some 
lol i suk at typeing


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I thought you said you have "omars trike up your sleeve". lol


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

heres a quick little thing i did on the computer eric, ill do a real nice one when ya bike is finished...


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

learn to type eric.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

im takeing classes man give me some time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jan 19 2006, 01:28 AM~4656162
> *heres a quick little thing i did on the computer eric, ill do a real nice one when ya bike is finished...
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jan 19 2006, 02:28 AM~4656162
> *heres a quick little thing i did on the computer eric, ill do a real nice one when ya bike is finished...
> *


witch color do you think a patern would be good :dunno:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 19 2006, 06:51 AM~4656576
> *im takeing classes man give me some time
> *


serious?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jan 19 2006, 03:28 AM~4656162
> *heres a quick little thing i did on the computer eric, ill do a real nice one when ya bike is finished...
> *


that looks good


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

nice :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jan 19 2006, 07:51 AM~4656770
> *serious?
> *


yep im in here rite now


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 19 2006, 03:05 PM~4659225
> *yep im in here rite now
> *


looks like you need to pay more attention, hahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric ill paint ur bike if u give me ur sister


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 19 2006, 06:26 PM~4661689
> *eric ill paint ur bike if u give me ur sister
> *


 :roflmao: Just stuff her in a box and send her over.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

raul empty your PM box :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin: I need to clean it out bad.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 19 2006, 07:31 PM~4661741
> *:roflmao:  Just stuff her in a box and send her over.
> *


it cost me like 100 buks but shes on ur way 83 lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 19 2006, 07:40 PM~4661819
> *:biggrin:  I need to clean it out bad.
> *


START WITH ALL MINE THAT I SENT YOU :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 20 2006, 01:45 AM~4661871
> *it cost me like 100 buks but shes on ur way 83 lol
> *


yaaaaaa make sure u pack her good i dont want her all messed up when i get her!! :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

yo put a cooler on your bike and fill that bitch with faygo


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: ahahahah more like shasta


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

hell na shasta is good but faygo is better chay


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lol clean ur pm box foo


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

i already did


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 23 2006, 10:59 AM~4687016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i just thought that one was funny


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 19 2006, 08:31 PM~4661741
> *:roflmao:  Just stuff her in a box and send her over.
> *


he meant to put her in the box and he'll stuff her when she gets there!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: ^^6


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:angry: :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 23 2006, 02:01 PM~4687979
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im sorry i see others talkin bout erics sister :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 23 2006, 02:04 PM~4687999
> *im sorry i see others talkin bout erics sister  :biggrin:  :tongue:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

^ ahahahahah :rofl:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 5 2005, 08:46 PM~4146197
> *Cut at an angle and remove part of the bracket.
> 
> 
> ...


wath u cut it wiht?


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

> wath u cut it wiht?
> 
> 
> > didnt like six people answer your question in your thread?


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> > wath u cut it wiht?
> >
> >
> > > didnt like six people answer your question in your thread?
> > ...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo roc one of these


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jaison710 (Jan 6, 2006)

i`ve just read this thread for the first time. bad ass thread. bad ass bike. good luck with it. bondo isn`t as hard as you think. buy a small can and practice. coat a piece of scrap wood or something. once you use it, you`ll see that you`re sweating for nothing. besides it`s more work on the bike that you can say you did. another thing to be proud of. also the money you save you can use to ship your sister to low83cutty . i was just wondering how many sisters do you have? i`m kidding player. nice bike


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thanks i propp all of it to Socios 
oh i only have one sister


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaison710_@Jan 23 2006, 09:43 PM~4690970
> *i`ve just read this thread for the first time.  bad ass thread. bad ass bike. good luck with it.  bondo isn`t as hard as you think. buy a small can and practice. coat a piece of scrap wood or something. once you use it, you`ll see that you`re sweating for nothing. besides it`s more work on the bike that you can say you did. another thing to be proud of.  also the money you save you can use to ship your sister to low83cutty . i was just wondering how many sisters do you have?        i`m kidding player.  nice bike
> *


*
*
:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

show me a recent pic so i can see how much body work it needs


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:biggrin: yo Sic


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

muy bonito bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 24 2006, 07:17 AM~4692884
> *muy bonito bike
> *


I need to get it done soon. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i need to get mine done soon, there is a show next month :ugh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 24 2006, 07:20 AM~4692901
> *i need to get mine done soon, there is a show next month :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yep, first show for 2006. sorry eric (for getting off subject)


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

80 bucks....


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

Is it all done now?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Not yet.


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo sic 80 +shipping and supplies or what


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

post pics of your sister eric so much talk about her


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 24 2006, 02:09 PM~4694963
> *yo sic 80 +shipping and supplies or what
> *


I GOT THE SUPPLIES... I GOT BONDO AND PAPER... DO U WANT ME 2 PRIMER IT TOO... AND WHOS GUNNA PAY FOR SHIPPING....


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

damn 80 bones oh well i guess thats what your gonna pay for quality work


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

definitely looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2006, 02:26 PM~4695082
> *I GOT THE SUPPLIES... I GOT BONDO AND PAPER... DO U WANT ME 2 PRIMER IT TOO... AND WHOS GUNNA PAY FOR SHIPPING....
> *


how much for primer 2 man 
and are u sure it wonk crack in the shippoiing 
ill pay shipping bpth ways man


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Jan 24 2006, 02:15 PM~4695006
> *post pics of your sister eric so much talk about her
> *


i'll show you a pic of her


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Jan 24 2006, 08:20 AM~4692901-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


post pics and it all Cool Noe :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 24 2006, 04:42 PM~4696172
> *how much for primer 2 man
> and are u sure it wonk crack in the shippoiing
> ill pay shipping bpth ways man
> *


100 bucks..... il bondo its.. primer it.. and just mark it fragile when u ship it... ill bubble wrap it good....


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

actruay like 130 cud this shit is heavey


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 24 2006, 07:30 PM~4697364
> *actruay like 130  cud this shit is heavey
> *


ok.. well however much shippings gunna cost.. add it .. all i want is 100....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 24 2006, 07:07 PM~4696841
> *post pics and it all Cool Noe  :biggrin:
> *


you know i will brother :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 24 2006, 07:30 PM~4697361
> *100 bucks..... il bondo its.. primer it.. and just mark it fragile when u ship it... ill bubble wrap it good....
> *


dman that good but il pay some more of shipping but it being done by a real good pro


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 24 2006, 08:43 PM~4697944
> *dman that good but il pay some more of shipping but it being done by a real good pro
> *


yea..... ill hook u up... ill take good care of ya bike


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

let me get it back 

do a wall 

send some shit out 

then ill have to save up for the money and shipping 

it suks being 15 with out job


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lol.. im 21 and got a part time one...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

TTT bitch :biggrin:


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

who you callin a bitch cuz?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

sellin peacons again


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ahahahahhah nope i cant find any way to make money rite now only my allouance 
that all 
thers is not a season of picking and crop right now :tears:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

sell ur taggin art lol


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no i dont but i should here in school


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

you should tag peoples backpacks or hats for $$$


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i done like 2 names just today it was a slow day 
in a day i do like 5 names to people 
i do it for more practice 
but now i want to be making a profit


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

hellz yes t shirts fool


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

dont kno how to air brush 
but i do now kno were i can get paint


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

uhh use sharpies lol


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i once did a chick a white tee that said Maria in red 
i got 2 buks out of it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 26 2006, 06:39 PM~4713022
> *i once did a chick a white tee that said Maria in red
> i got 2 buks out of it
> *


You should have said some shit like, Im going to do this shirt for you, but Im going to have to collect that ass!!!! :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ahahahah lik ei have a chance ill get slaped or something ahhahah 

But Nice one Raul :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 26 2006, 06:49 PM~4713073
> *ahahahah lik ei have a chance ill get slaped or something ahhahah
> 
> But Nice one Raul :thumbsup:
> *


Pimps dont get slapped, :nono: They do the slapping.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
:roflmao: 
u kno lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

when will this frame be finished? :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Judas Is Rising_@Jan 27 2006, 11:16 PM~4721567
> *when will this frame be finished?  :biggrin:
> *


Im going to work on it tomorrow


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

cool, do you have a recent pic of the frame?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will take a good pic tomorrow. Its supposed to be a nice day tomorrow.


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 28 2006, 02:41 AM~4721633
> *I will take a good pic tomorrow. Its supposed to be a nice day tomorrow.
> *


okay


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its starting to sprinkle right now. It supposed to rain for the next few days.  I working or it right now. I got some stuff done but Eric wont let me show you. :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:biggrin: u kno Raul email me them


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Here is the latest update guys. :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 30 2006, 10:04 AM~4733578
> *Here is the latest update guys.  :biggrin:
> *


is that custom made?


----------



## Joe_Anthony (Jan 4, 2005)

Quote noe_from_texas "is that custom made?"


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

"Assembled in California" (made in china) :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lol you guys have to wait till it done for the new update


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 30 2006, 04:44 PM~4736747
> *lol you guys have to wait till it done for the new update
> *


awwwwwwwwww
dont be a bitch :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:nono: lol 
u have to wait or untill i get them


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 26 2006, 08:39 PM~4713022
> *i once did a chick a white tee that said Maria in red
> i got 2 buks out of it
> *


stencil them *****


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm losing hope of seeing this bike get done, sort of like www.pedalscrapers.com

























naw, this bike will be done


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lol Noe :biggrin: 
ok raul let them see them then


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, We are working on some custome parts for this. :biggrin: Here is the sissybar for tist. I have to clean it up still and drill the holes.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

A little more work to do on them.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

looking good! how much longer? uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I should have more done to it by the weekend. The rain has been slowing me down.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

looks good bro! you gettting down!


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

cmon eric you cant go around leting people see your plans and stuff


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 31 2006, 04:14 PM~4743525
> *Ok, We are working on some custome parts for this.  :biggrin: Here is the sissybar for tist. I have to clean it up still and drill the holes.
> *



i know you didn use a jig saw on those! how you cut them...a plasma?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50+Jan 31 2006, 03:13 PM~4744216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You dont even know homie.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

looks bad ass


----------



## chiquito1228 (Jun 19, 2004)

socios b.c. prez can i ask what kind of blade are you using on the jigsaw


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Jan 31 2006, 04:13 PM~4744214
> *cmon eric you cant go around leting people see your plans and stuff
> *


lol sorry about that but people her on lay it low are im pateint lol 
they just had to see them


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chiquito1228_@Jan 31 2006, 05:51 PM~4745554
> *socios b.c. prez can i ask what kind of blade are you using on the jigsaw
> *


check page 5.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

nice guys


----------



## chiquito1228 (Jun 19, 2004)

thanks socios


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

nice bars .. :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Jan 31 2006, 05:13 PM~4744214
> *cmon eric you cant go around leting people see your plans and stuff
> *


yep


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Eric isnt directly competing with anyone on here. No one except for that davidg guy is from El Paso so I dont see a harm. Eric, Is that guy in a club?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's true also


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

David G is in Estillo CC Etp hes got 2 biks last time i heard hes making 3rd one


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

but i have triks still up my sleve dont worry the parts was one but i have an other


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 1 2006, 01:47 PM~4751867
> *but i have triks still up my sleve dont worry the parts was one but i have an other
> *


man i want a trike. So how many of you from EPT like me?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElPasocruzer_@Feb 1 2006, 09:48 PM~4755628
> *man i want a trike. So how many of you from EPT like me?
> *


I have family in El Paso. I went not to long ago to but i missed the show out there.
I almost moved there. I kinda wish I would have.


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

you should man, beautiful ladies, beautiful city, beautiful rides. R U talking about the 2 hot 2 fast 2 low car show? Cuz thats the 1 that me and my club should for.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont know what it was called. I just know that it was in October of 05. I couldnt make it casue I was stuck in Juarez. I think about moving out there all the time but I know that jobs are kinda bad out there right now. Thats the only thing thats holding me back. I can tell you one thing right now, if I move out there it will not be good for my competition.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo yeah it was that show elpasocruser 

trikes ummm thers is 5 intotal but 2 really suk lol


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

sorry u missed it. here are some pics we took.
http://www.twiztedstylz.com/Events/05/10%2...HL/Coverage.htm


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 2 2006, 07:18 AM~4756862
> *yo yeah it was that show elpasocruser
> 
> trikes ummm thers is 5 intotal but 2 really suk lol
> *


it was, damn, i forgot what month it was in. well toaday is our meeting at 7, lets see what show our sponsor tells us to hit up and which ones are coming. I know were are going to las Vegas sometime in November for the supershow. but i dont remember what local shows we got. So what r u goning to do with those 2 trikes that suk?


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 1 2006, 11:44 PM~4756005
> *I dont know what it was called. I just know that it was in October of 05. I couldnt make it casue I was stuck in Juarez. I think about moving out there all the time but I know that jobs are kinda bad out there right now. Thats the only thing thats holding me back. I can tell you one thing right now, if I move out there it will not be good for my competition.
> *


well here is some of your compotition when you come over
http://www.twiztedstylz.com/Events/05/05-1...ny/Coverage.htm some bikes there, the trike with the mexican eagle frame is a bitch to beat, they always get awards. I couldn't find a good pic of the bike but i dont have a scanner so put it online.


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

hey erik you took this pic?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElPasocruzer_@Feb 2 2006, 11:07 AM~4758289
> *well here is some of your compotition when you come over
> http://www.twiztedstylz.com/Events/05/05-1...ny/Coverage.htm some bikes there, the trike with the mexican eagle frame is a bitch to beat, they always get awards. I couldn't find a good pic of the bike but i dont have a scanner so put it online.
> *


Man,.... Please let me know when someone has a big show out there. Im dying to go out there with my trike. :biggrin: I got 2 weeks vacation so I have tiime to go out there.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

why is the cookie monsnster bike ?????????? yes i did 
i have an old pic of it 2 
wen it was a chrome frame


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

la mexicana is david g s too man it nice one 
powder coted rims


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

e i see it comeing togeter look like it going to be really asskicking :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks i kno it will be :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 2 2006, 12:44 AM~4756005
> *I dont know what it was called. I just know that it was in October of 05. I couldnt make it casue I was stuck in Juarez. I think about moving out there all the time but I know that jobs are kinda bad out there right now. Thats the only thing thats holding me back. I can tell you one thing right now, if I move out there it will not be good for my competition.
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 2 2006, 02:09 PM~4759137
> *why is the cookie monsnster bike  ?????????? yes i did
> i have an old pic of it 2
> wen it was a chrome frame
> *


yeah fucker thats back bumper and my lil sis and my legs sitting on it. That bike was set up behind me.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yeah i berley noticed ur car 
buit taht cookie monser bike didnot look glosy at all it looked plain


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

here are some faces to your picture.


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 5 2006, 12:20 AM~4779592
> *yeah i berley noticed ur car
> buit taht cookie monser bike didnot look glosy at all it looked plain
> *


its still look coolwith the mirrors in the seat. and his display


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

have u seen it when it was a stree ???????? now i belive it a semi or a full


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 5 2006, 12:25 AM~4779616
> *have u seen it when it was a stree ???????? now i belive it a semi or a full
> *


i probably have but i didn't pay attention to it.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

it still had a cookine monster them but it was but ugly 
my scaner wont work or if it will i would post


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

I forgot about this bike. Its f...ing clean as hell. there from Destinys car club. it took first and i took third in the team notorious 2nd annuel car show.


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElPasocruzer_@Feb 5 2006, 12:29 AM~4779640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


were would i get a seat like that and for how much?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i kno the owner of it 
well his cusin


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 5 2006, 12:31 AM~4779653
> *i kno the owner of it
> well his cusin
> *


oh for reals. thos models are badass too just that i stopped making them


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yeah the owner of that bike and have u seen the marron trike fomr destiny?
well it form the same owner , the guy is in a wheel chair his cusin flaco gose to the same skool i go to


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What trike are you talking about?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

the green one on top and a marron one 
damn sttupid scaner dont work ill would show u the marron trike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 5 2006, 11:36 AM~4781721
> *the green one on top and a marron one
> damn sttupid scaner dont work ill would show u the marron trike
> *


does it have skulls and a love seat in the back?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Nope theh one elpasocruser just posted form destiny


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

There is ajnother trike that I think is from El Paso. Let me look for the pics. I will post them in a bit.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Who is this?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wow are you sure thats an el paso bike? shit it hella clean neve seen it buy wow :biggrin: 
what web site did you get thsi pic from


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats from an old Orlies magazine I have. By the way, I will have more pics of your bike in a while.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 5 2006, 01:08 PM~4781948
> *Thats from an old Orlies magazine I have. By the way, I will have more pics of your bike in a while.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 5 2006, 12:57 PM~4781879
> *Who is this?
> *


THAT BIKE IS FROM LAS CRUSES,NEW MEXICO HIS NAMED IS TAVO HE US TO BE WITH ESTILO BC .NEVER SHOWED UP TO MEETINGS AND GOT KICKED OUT.NOW WITH ROLLERZ ,DUDE IS DOING TIME IN JAIL ,LAST TIME I HEARD PARENTS SELLING HIS TRIKE . :wave:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 5 2006, 01:00 PM~4781898
> *wow are you sure thats an el paso bike? shit it hella clean neve seen it buy wow :biggrin:
> what web site did you get thsi pic from
> *


THAT TRIKE IS BAD ASS CHEPE FROM LA UNION ,NEW MEXICO DID IT THE MODS ,PAINT MURALS ,R&RCUSTOMS DID THE DISPLAY AND THE LOVE SEAT. CHEPE ALSO DID DAVID G TRIKE. :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Feb 5 2006, 01:14 PM~4782343
> *THAT BIKE IS FROM LAS CRUSES,NEW MEXICO HIS NAMED IS TAVO HE US TO BE WITH ESTILO BC .NEVER SHOWED UP TO MEETINGS AND GOT KICKED OUT.NOW WITH ROLLERZ ,DUDE IS DOING TIME IN JAIL ,LAST TIME I HEARD PARENTS SELLING HIS TRIKE . :wave:
> *


 :0 Crazy...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no way it from la union fukedn shity town my cusin lives there and i have noticed that theres alkinds of lowrider cars and bikes


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 5 2006, 04:09 PM~4782997
> *no way it from la union fukedn shity town my cusin lives there and i have noticed that theres alkinds of lowrider cars and bikes
> *


NO ERIC IF YOU HAD READ THE POST ABOVE THAT ONE IT TELLS YOU HE IS FROM LAS CRUCES,NM.WELL IF YOUR COUSIN LIVES THERE HE SHOULD KNOW CHEPE HE COULD HOOK UP YOUR BIKE. :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Heres what I did today. I drilled the holes and put them on the frame. (Chrome nuts and bolts are not included. :nono: ) Pretty soon we will have the last and final custom piece for this bike before it heads back home.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

thats crazy, that frame is becomin one of my favorites, cant wait till eric gets the parts from me...


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

that is sic as hell


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Raul, could you please post a side on picture of the bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Give me a few minutes.


----------



## ElPasocruzer (Mar 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 5 2006, 12:27 PM~4781667
> *yeah the owner of that bike and have u seen the marron trike fomr destiny?
> well it form the same owner , the guy is in a wheel chair his cusin flaco gose to the same skool i go to
> *


nah ihavn't seen the maroon bike, yeah the guy is in a wheel chair. Thats cool you all go to the same school, small world huh?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

best I could do for now.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

NICE... HOPEFULLY HE SENDS IT 2 ME FOR THE BODY WORK


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 5 2006, 10:22 PM~4785013
> *Heres what I did today. I drilled the holes and put them on the frame. (Chrome nuts and bolts are not included.  :nono: ) Pretty soon we will have the last and final custom piece for this bike before it heads back home.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 5 2006, 09:22 PM~4785013
> *Heres what I did today. I drilled the holes and put them on the frame. (Chrome nuts and bolts are not included.  :nono: ) Pretty soon we will have the last and final custom piece for this bike before it heads back home.
> *


damn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
that sissy bar is the amazing :0 
lol dont worry about the nuts and bolts i have them lol :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElPasocruzer_@Feb 5 2006, 10:17 PM~4785464
> *nah ihavn't seen the maroon bike, yeah the guy is in a wheel chair. Thats cool you all go to the same school, small world huh?
> *


yep tru that :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 5 2006, 11:12 PM~4785919
> *NICE... HOPEFULLY HE SENDS IT 2 ME FOR THE BODY WORK
> *


yeah hopefuly but i still need to save up some cash


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

DAMN, Raul! Your work is turning out clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Feb 6 2006, 03:47 PM~4790427
> *DAMN, Raul!  Your work is turning out clean! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro, more work on the frame and pics this weekend.


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

wow looking good you out did your self you go boy :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

not to be hating or nothing but shouldnt this have been done a while ago? whats taking so long?...too much other shit to do?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Feb 10 2006, 12:35 PM~4819962
> *not to be hating or nothing but shouldnt this have been done a while ago? whats taking so long?...too much other shit to do?
> *


Basiclly thats it. I have a 9-5 job that takes all my time. That and I dont actually have a shop to do any of this in. Its all done on the weekends or when ever I can get to someone elses garage. I do alot of it outside and for the last few months it hase been raining.  We see the light at the end of the tunnel so its almost done. Only a few more details left to do before I start another project.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

str8 str8.. its looking good... i just finished one of those 2 months project build ups from scratch stock frame to metal work and body work and paint work... i got pics of it step by step for a small build up thread or something...lol i just got done spraying it like an hour ago...


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

done a photoshop for you


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dat looks tight


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Damn thans Wosley :thumbsup:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Feb 13 2006, 03:30 PM~4840850
> *done a photoshop for you
> *


do the custom parts on it


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 13 2006, 05:29 PM~4841253
> *Damn thans Wosley :thumbsup:
> *


  fuck forgot the sissy bar what custom parts are you doin and ill put em on for you


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice 1 
now with the fork 
im at skool so i cant post a pic so u can do it


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

I got ya Eric


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

kinda fucked up on the fork


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

lovin the work man, was it a bitch to cut thru the kickstand tube? i really wanna remove myne. that thing is is pretty dam fugly


----------



## lowridinimpala1964 (Jan 19, 2005)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Feb 14 2006, 03:01 PM~4848196
> *lovin the work man, was it a bitch to cut thru the kickstand tube? i really wanna remove myne. that thing is is pretty dam fugly
> *


nah, it wasnt hard. It looks beter with out it now. Just make sure and gring the rest off. Thats the only dificult part.


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Feb 14 2006, 04:01 PM~4848196
> *lovin the work man, was it a bitch to cut thru the kickstand tube? i really wanna remove myne. that thing is is pretty dam fugly
> *


yo i got a hammer and just hit it with the hammer perty hard and ill go flying :thumbsup:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

did you have a little pin sticking out of the top of the tube?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, Im sure alot of people already know that I am also making forks for this bike. Im having trouble getting the metal but as soon as I get that, its all down hill from there.  Eric told me that he has an extended crown so I had to redraw the fork a little bit to adjust somethings. 

I can make forks for people but they are a real pain in the ass. In the next few days I will show you guys all the work that goes into making them. I had the ones on my trike made for me cause I did not have the time to put into them. The easyest way to make them is if they are laser cut or whatever. IMO they come out alot better and they are done faster. I hope you guys like the way that they come out.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

great good to know


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

look what i found 
the origonal seat clamp of this bike it was in my moms old jeep
needs to be replated


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 20 2006, 12:19 PM~4887799
> *look what i found
> the origonal seat clamp of this bike it was in my moms old jeep
> needs to be replated
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

emergency room


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thought u would like that


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 22 2006, 10:04 PM~4907209
> *thought u would like that
> *


 :biggrin: you know it lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 22 2006, 10:07 PM~4907256
> *:biggrin: you know it lol
> *


just because u know i had 2 fuck with ya.. lol...


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2006, 06:48 PM~4910223
> *just because u know i had 2 fuck with ya.. lol...
> *


:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Feb 23 2006, 11:01 AM~4910347
> *:0
> *


its in a good way... dont want peeps thinking im tryin 2 start shit with eric


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 23 2006, 07:08 PM~4910407
> *its in a good way... dont want peeps thinking im tryin 2 start shit with eric
> *


oh ..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 20 2006, 07:19 PM~4887799
> *look what i found
> the origonal seat clamp of this bike it was in my moms old jeep
> needs to be replated
> *


raul once told me what the S stand for :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Eric, I finally got it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

nice looking frame!!!

but when will you finish it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Frame will be done very soon.  Hopefully I can cut the forks tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2006, 05:31 PM~4921485
> *Frame will be done very soon.    Hopefully I can cut the forks tomorrow.
> *



you do it with 1/4" ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yes sir! :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Handlebars like this Eric would realy suite your bike... All you neednow is these matching bars and the bike will be perfect...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

For right now, Eric is going to use another standard set of handlebars. It might be to much for him right now considering he still has to get the frame painted and chrome plate his new parts. Maybe in the future? It all depends or Eric.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Yea, but he could also look into PowderCoating, the second last picture looks real good with the bars podercoated black..

Eric just mite have to find a nice colour Powder to go with his Colour he is painting his bike.

Just an idea, it would save him alot of money too


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Feb 24 2006, 04:56 PM~4921637
> *Yea, but he could also look into PowderCoating, the second last picture looks real good with the bars podercoated black..
> 
> Eric just mite have to find a nice colour Powder to go with his Colour he is painting his bike.
> ...


very true


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

get you parts powder coated chrome :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Feb 24 2006, 04:50 PM~4921600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that one i like latter on i sill need paint then chrome i am going to sseel a bunch of parts so that i can sale them but later on


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

roc im going to send a little object to see what the quality is of that powder coat shit


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Feb 24 2006, 10:44 PM~4921563
> *Handlebars like this Eric would realy suite your bike... All you neednow is these matching bars and the bike will be perfect...
> *


the girl too :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 28 2005, 08:36 PM~4091772
> *One other "special" frame and then these.  :cheesy:
> *


IS THAT MY FRAME :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2006, 04:23 PM~4921387
> *Eric, I finally got it!!!  :biggrin:
> *


oh shit i did not see that pic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 24 2006, 07:34 PM~4923011
> *IS THAT MY FRAME :biggrin:
> *


hahaha, thats it. It was just waiting for you.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 24 2006, 07:21 PM~4922932
> *roc im going to send a little object to see what the quality is of that powder coat shit
> *




Is it that thing your sending me?


Frame looks great by the way.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yes 1low64 that thing


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2006, 05:31 PM~4921485
> *Frame will be done very soon.    Hopefully I can cut the forks tomorrow.
> *



what did you use to cut it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im going to use a plasma cutter. Hopefully if all goes well.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

what is a plasma cutter (did you know it in french? )


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 24 2006, 09:17 PM~4923744
> *what is a plasma cutter (did you know it in french? )
> *


no, but it takes comressed air that is heated through another machine so that it turns into plasma or a super hot gas. The comresser moves the plasma through the gun so that it acts like a cutting torch.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

ok I think I understand


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2006, 09:44 PM~4923539
> *hahaha, thats it. It was just waiting for you.
> *


AND NOW ITS IN GOOD HANDS :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Feb 25 2006, 12:17 AM~4923744
> *what is a plasma cutter (did you know it in french? )
> *


cutter de plasma :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/p
coupeur de plasma


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got the forks cut out today. :biggrin: Really quick, for those that dont know what a plama cutter looks like this is how it goes. The air compresser hooks up to the back of this box.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The air goes through here and something in the box heats the air to plasma...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the gun and the little warning sign on the end. lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is my homie cutting into something.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All drawn out....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

and cut. :biggrin: Lots of grinding ahead of me.  This is part one of the 3 piece fork. The part from the steering tube to the yoke or whatever will be made tommorow. I started grinding them but I didnt finish. Monday we should be able to bolt it up and see how it looks. 

forgot the pic lol


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

lol look at the picture on the plasma cutter. Lookin good so far. Raul how much do plasma cutters cost? Also how much would you charge to do bodywork and cut out parts? Im lovin that bike tho.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:worship: damn LOOks nice wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 25 2006, 05:14 PM~4927618
> *lol look at the picture on the plasma cutter.  Lookin good so far.  Raul how much do plasma cutters cost?  Also how much would you charge to do bodywork and cut out parts?  Im lovin that bike tho.
> *


I dont know how much they are. I hear sometimes 2 or 3 thousnd dollers. When you get one of those you also have to get an air compressor that will keep up with it so whatever that cost. I dont own one because I dont use it enough. The one I was using wanst supposed to be able to cut 1/4" steel but it did. If you take 5 dimes and stack them up, thats how thick the metal is. 

I dont do bodywork cause I was never good at it and I dont want to get dusty, lol

If I did make someone parts and I had to cut them with a plasma, its going to cost you. I know if you go with someone else on here that does this regularly it will be cheaper then is I do it. Heres what I dont like about making parts...

#1. Steel is getting more expenssive and its harder for me to get.
#2. I only have access to these tools on Saturdays.

I dont like to make forks but I will when I have to.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

o aight homie thanks.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

all i need lol
still some far ways


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I thought masterlowrider does the double twisted fender braces to?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

naw they only have triple
and i just dont want to get the fenderbrcaes triple
all my shit is single or double square twisted


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 26 2006, 12:12 PM~4927611
> *and cut.  :biggrin:  Lots of grinding ahead of me.    This is part one of the 3 piece fork. The part from the steering tube to the yoke or whatever will be made tommorow. I started grinding them but I didnt finish. Monday we should be able to bolt it up and see how it looks.
> 
> forgot the pic lol
> ...


There forking good :biggrin:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

o shit that was lame lol, never say that again


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

damn nice homie nice parts and all


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

I've known about plasma cutters for a while but have never actually seen one, so that's cool you posted up the pictures. This bike is turning out real nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 26 2006, 01:46 PM~4928105
> *o shit that was lame lol, never say that again
> *


Fork you, you forking idiot


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

good stuff. i guess ill wait till the vallejo show raul for that shirt. lol im just kidding its all good. nice work.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

nice parts!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Feb 26 2006, 01:28 AM~4930018
> *good stuff. i guess ill wait till the vallejo show raul for that shirt. lol im just kidding its all good. nice work.
> *


THANKS NENA !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

the bike is coming out thight jerka hahaahhhhahhahaha :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

gerka !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 25 2006, 06:34 PM~4927714
> *I thought masterlowrider does the double twisted fender braces to?
> *



he does


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

double twisted struts at master lowrider .com

disregaurd this my bad sergio caught it


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 25 2006, 06:35 PM~4927722
> *naw they only have triple
> and i just dont want to get the fenderbrcaes triple
> all my shit is single or double square twisted
> *


bro check out the link to the double twisted struts


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Feb 26 2006, 04:02 PM~4932373
> *double twisted struts at master lowrider .com
> *


those are for forks not fenders


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

oh shyt my bad dawg! good catch

yo try to hit up Bone collector he might have sum or be able to get you sum for the price of aztlan if not better  thats a mabe just hit him up see what he says


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

nice work raul i'm very impressed you really out do your self keep up with the good work at lease you know your good at one thing :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yaiyai.69_@Feb 26 2006, 07:45 PM~4933854
> *nice work raul i'm very impressed you really out do your self  keep up with the good work at lease you know your good at one thing :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

no disrepect it didn't mean it in a bad way it just came out wrong i'm sorry ok :ugh: :angel: no bad blood please :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

None taken. Dont worry about it.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:0 oh oh i got more comp what i heard this one is a full and mine is full
but this one has twisted spokes and patterns and custom squre twist parts and it got new parts oh :0 like handle bars this pic was taken last year 

Oh Yeah THis is the infamouse Golden Twist :biggrin: 

do i have a chance???


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

ya man that bike is too simple


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We will judge when I have the forks done and see what kind of chance you got.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 2 2006, 06:28 PM~4963272
> *We will judge when I have the forks done and see what kind of chance you got.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks Raul


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 2 2006, 08:32 PM~4963306
> *Thanks Raul
> *


dont even trip la tulla ba estar mas chingona
bisides that one looks plain :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks Rosie for saying that


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 2 2006, 08:38 PM~4963341
> *Thanks Rosie for saying that
> *


only the true


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

welli still have Hysteria as comp and the chamelion bike 2
but atleast ill beat golden twist :biggrin:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 2 2006, 09:04 PM~4963485
> *welli still have Hysteria as comp and the chamelion bike 2
> but atleast ill beat golden twist  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

the pink one is hysteria


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THE CHAMELEON BIKE SUCKS AND HYSTERIA IS LOOKING GOOD BUT JUST WANT TO BEAT HIM AND YOU CAN


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lol it won 1st last time
i havent see hysteria since the destiny cc show back in last febuary


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Dont worry about it homie.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

naw i dont i think only hysteria is my only comp :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 2 2006, 05:47 PM~4962566
> *:0 oh oh i got more comp what i heard this one is a full and mine is full
> but this one has twisted spokes and patterns and custom squre twist parts and it got new parts oh  :0 like handle bars this pic was taken last year
> 
> ...



hell yeah, store bought parts compared to yours, :nono:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 2 2006, 08:20 PM~4963531
> *the pink one is hysteria
> *


that hysteria bike to me doesn't really flow. i remember seeing it in LRB. it looks like they just threw a bunch of random shapes and designs in there and hoped it looked good


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

the fork is straight but the handlebars and sissybars look shit on hysteria not erics


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Mar 3 2006, 02:49 PM~4970011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

fuck eric your shit looks nice hope you win homie


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Mar 2 2006, 05:40 PM~4962936
> *ya man that bike is too simple
> *


THAT BIKE MAY LOOK TO SIMPLE NOW ,BECAUSE HE TOOK AWAY ALOT OF CUSTOM PARTS OFF.THATS A 10 YR OLD BIKE WITH CUSTOM TWISTED 72 SPOKES .SIMPLE AND CLEAN .HE GAVE SMILE NOW CRY LATER A RUN FOR HIS MONEY AT CAR SHOWS , AND THATS WHAT ERIC IS GONNA DO GIVE EVERY BODY GOOD COMP :biggrin: NICE BIKE ERIC.


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

Definitly looking good can't wait to see it finished :thumbsup:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 3 2006, 02:49 PM~4970011
> *hell yeah, store bought parts compared to yours, :nono:
> *


STORE BOUGHT OR NOT EVERYTHING WAS TAKEN APART AND REPLATED GOLD OR CROME.APPEAR IN STREET CUSTOM MAG OCTOBER 2002 .HOW ABOUT YOURS :biggrin:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 2 2006, 07:04 PM~4963485
> *welli still have Hysteria as comp and the chamelion bike 2
> but atleast ill beat golden twist  :biggrin:
> *


NICE BIKE ERIC , GOLDEN TWIST IS RETIRED,BUT HOMEBOY COULD BRING IT BACK OUT JUST FOR YOU :biggrin: OH GOLDEN TWIST DOS AT THE SEPTEMBER SHOWIN CRUSES


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

im working on the forks in the morning. Hopefully we can see what it looks like with the pieces that I have here.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Mar 4 2006, 02:23 AM~4973882
> *STORE BOUGHT OR NOT EVERYTHING WAS TAKEN APART AND REPLATED GOLD OR CROME.APPEAR IN STREET CUSTOM MAG  OCTOBER 2002 .HOW ABOUT YOURS :biggrin:
> *


mine? i bought the .99 gold spray paint and chrome and painted my parts. str8 up barrio style :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 4 2006, 08:33 AM~4974620
> *mine? i bought the .99 gold spray paint and chrome and painted my parts.  str8 up barrio style :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brownpride lpc b.c+Mar 3 2006, 11:53 PM~4973591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i have seen him in 2 shows lately i thoush it was a new bike but its a old skool one wow i did not know


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hotpoon


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Eric, I need you to look at something. Theres a little problem with the way its going to turn out. I will post pics in a little bit.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok Eric, Here is where we run into a problem. This is the fork with the extended fork crown.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Keep in mind that this is without a tire and fender. Its pretty low as it is so Im not really sure a sprocket would fit on there. We can drill another hole and relocate the upper support bar. That would push the bike up so its an option and we can still do that. Is that the crown that you have? Sorry about the shitty rims but those are the only ones I had on me.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is option #1


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

use the extended crown with 2 springs.. i dunno


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is what its like with a regular crown. Still looks ridable.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Plenty of room for a fender and all of that stuff. :biggrin: And if we go with this way, I can still make that piece that goes from the steer tube to the crown.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2006, 04:51 PM~4976451
> *This is what its like with a regular crown. Still looks ridable.
> *


I WOULD GO WITH THAT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Option #2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cant wait to get my hands on that.....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THIS BIKE IS GOING TO BE ONE CRAZY ASS BIKE


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn that shit is slammed 
wow im almost in tear really am 

well i think im a have to got wiht option 2
or i can get a real small sproket for option 1 desitions desions man


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 4 2006, 05:18 PM~4976550
> *damn that shit is slammed
> wow im almost in tear really am
> 
> ...


GO WITH 2 IT LOOKS BETTER


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im almost done Eric. Im glad you like it. :biggrin: I like #2 cause you dont want anyone giving you shit about how its not ridable or anything. All the bikes that I have see in your area look ridable.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yes but what do i do with my crown i have sellt???????? 
maybe i get a regular one and engave it still to be custom 
or powder coat to match


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

2 it is mayne  :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

go with two foo fuck the down crown :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 4 2006, 04:22 PM~4976572
> *yes but what do i do with my crown i have sellt????????
> maybe i get a regular one and engave it still to be custom
> or powder coat to match
> *


I know, I was thinking that to. I would just powdercoat one. I have a few extras here if you need one I can give you one, its no problem. Is yours like the one in the pic?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

when u get it lifted u can lift it really high n ride it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

well im off man i was on break we painting the living room 
be baack in like an hour or 2


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yeah it is the same crown in that pic i have it on my room self


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So we are going to go with #2 right?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

HERE


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u can flip the crown and get even more higth


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 4 2006, 04:28 PM~4976610
> *u can flip the crown and get even more higth
> *


It actually made shit worse. It made the bike lower.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yes 2 i gave up paniting lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 4 2006, 04:47 PM~4976733
> *yes 2 i gave up paniting lol
> *


Paniting or Painting?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

paint ing 
like pintando


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 4 2006, 04:50 PM~4976749
> *paint ing
> like pintando
> *


hmmm, ok

By tomorrow I will have the other piece to the fork done.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

dimond in the cooch eric


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Mar 4 2006, 05:51 PM~4976753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol
naw 83gerka


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Eric, the bike is lookin crazy, i start to like this bike more and more, i cant wait to see it finshed


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

THANKS OZZIE


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

What are the holes on top of the sissy bar for?


----------



## chrome44's (Mar 5, 2006)

wow, i'm guessing its not going to be rideable...


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 4 2006, 09:56 AM~4974925
> *thanks me 2
> 
> wow really well i herd he busting out agin
> ...


YELL I KNOW PAT OWNER OF SMILE NOW,HE GOT IS ENGRAVING IN JUAREZ.HEY ERIC DO YOU REMEMBER THE B.C . AZTEC LEGIONS WELL THEY HAVE SOME SICK BIKES AND THEIR FROM CHAPARL ,NM THEY WILL GIVE YOU GOOD COMP IF THEY EVER SHOW THEM AGAIN.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

for those forks how thick is that steel you used?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

1/4" thick. Take 5 dimes and stack them up, thats how thick they are.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2006, 09:09 PM~4977860
> *1/4" thick. Take 5 dimes and stack them up, thats how thick they are.
> *


ok :biggrin: :biggrin: 
canadian dimes or american dimes :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Mar 4 2006, 09:04 PM~4977831
> *YELL I KNOW PAT OWNER OF SMILE NOW,HE GOT IS ENGRAVING IN JUAREZ.HEY ERIC DO YOU REMEMBER THE B.C . AZTEC LEGIONS WELL THEY HAVE SOME SICK BIKES AND THEIR FROM CHAPARL ,NM THEY WILL GIVE YOU GOOD COMP IF THEY EVER SHOW THEM AGAIN.
> *


WHAT????????
WERE IN CHAP TOWN ????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider+Mar 4 2006, 07:35 PM~4977702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it will be rideable. Once we put tires and everything on it we can go for a spin.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 5 2006, 03:35 PM~4978058
> *The holes are for the seat.
> yes it will be rideable. Once we put tires and everything on it we can go for a spin.
> *



:banghead: Obviously should of know that


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 4 2006, 08:44 PM~4978126
> *:banghead: Obviously should of know that
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

i photoshopped it for you eric got this far then couldnt be bothered  
[attachmentid=487038]


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

damn eric u can see it all comeing together comeing out nicely good to see ure still working on getting it done ive manly gave up on my full


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thanks Sergio 
and im sorry of what happend to ur full custom


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Mar 5 2006, 01:49 PM~4981012
> *i photoshopped it for you eric got this far then couldnt be bothered
> [attachmentid=487038]
> *


  i did not see it lol 
im a dumbass thanks wosley :biggrin:


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

Well Eric the bike is looking tite and shit dawg hope to see final design in full action! oh and i still don't see how you think im a hater well thats you dawg! keep up the good work socios


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

dont go with the teal it will ruin in
IMO


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wtf??????


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 5 2006, 07:35 PM~4982811
> *wtf??????
> *


?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

it will be this color
house of kolor 
candy teal with a sliver base coat and some flake 

the same as for the patterns in Aftershock i even pmed the owner to see what color the aqua was


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 5 2006, 07:50 PM~4982869
> *it will be this color
> house of kolor
> candy teal with a sliver base coat and some flake
> ...


post a pic of after shock


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i did that bike is Aftershock lol


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 5 2006, 07:53 PM~4982895
> *i did that bike is Aftershock lol
> *


oh :roflmao: 
the patterns gonna be some colour like that?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no the teal im not gettig patters im getting pinstriping


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2006, 05:41 PM~4976394
> *Ok Eric, Here is where we run into a problem. This is the fork with the extended fork crown.
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 5 2006, 06:03 PM~4981891
> * i did not see it lol
> im a dumbass thanks wosley  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

what else is sic doing to it Eric?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

what the fuk u saying???????????/


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

TTT biotch


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hopefully Im gonna go work on this right now Eric, We will be done really soon.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

good to know


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 18 2006, 10:11 AM~5074316
> *Hopefully Im gonna go work on this right now Eric, We will be done really soon.
> *


what still has too be done?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

the middle part of the fork the lil section that was made for hydralic use 

like the lil pro hopper plates


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 18 2006, 10:13 AM~5074325
> *the middle part of the fork the lil section that was made for hydralic use
> 
> like the lil pro hopper plates
> *


ohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

That and I still need to match the forks and the sissybar. A little more grinding on the frame and then thats it.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

COOL CANT WAIT TO SEE IT COMPLETE


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ME 2 AND I CANT WAIT TO SEE URS SIC


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

broke some blades so I have to wait till tomorrow to see if I finish.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 18 2006, 11:57 PM~5078440
> *broke some blades so I have to wait till tomorrow to see if I finish.
> *


do they break easy???? because i was fucking around with mine and broke the blade hell easy or it might have just been hell old


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Mar 21 2006, 09:18 PM~5096445
> *do they break easy???? because i was fucking around with mine and broke the blade hell easy or it might have just been hell old
> *


No, sometimes I try to push the saw too fast or something and that will brake the blades.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 21 2006, 10:25 PM~5096499
> *No, sometimes I try to push the saw too fast or something and that will brake the blades.
> *


thats probitaly what i did because i thought it would cut faster  but it just broke and cut even slower :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Mar 21 2006, 09:31 PM~5096551
> *thats probitaly what i did because i thought it would cut faster  but it just broke and cut even slower :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah, just take your time.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 18 2006, 11:18 AM~5074357
> *:biggrin:
> *


i love that fork I want something curvy like that


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ttt will come out in summer of next year or spring dunno lol
but with new triks all clean


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

A R ENE OF THO$E FRAME$ THAT WAZ ON THE FIR$T PAGE 4 $4LE?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 8 2006, 11:18 AM~5202640
> *A R ENE OF THO$E FRAME$ THAT WAZ ON THE FIR$T PAGE 4 $4LE?
> *


I have two Schwinn girls frames that will go for $50 each. Sorry but thats what I have to get for them. I still have a 20" boys frame but that one has someones name on it already.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

this is my bike only for sale it my baby so not for sale


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 25 2006, 04:03 PM~5118897
> *ttt will come out in summer of next year or spring dunno lol
> but with new triks all clean
> *


what color are you thinking of doing it, if you have already deciced on a color, I havn't really looked at this thread, so don't be a bitch


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OK DO U HAVE PICTURES OF THE GIRL FRAMES?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 8 2006, 12:25 PM~5202677
> *OK DO U HAVE PICTURES OF THE GIRL FRAMES?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

IZ TH4T 4$ALE?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk nooooooooooooooooooooooo

this one is for sale look at it


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 8 2006, 02:29 PM~5202701
> *IZ TH4T 4$ALE?
> *


no thats eric's


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

MY CUZZIN OFFERD ME THI$ 4 $150


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

not even worth man it a shcwinn yes but the parts fuken suk


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

TH4T BLUE FR4ME IZ HELL4 $ICK!!!!HOW MUCH? uffin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I NO TH4TZ WAT I TOLD HIM.....I ONLY LIKE THE FRAME AND PAINT......


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 8 2006, 12:33 PM~5202722
> *TH4T BLUE FR4ME IZ HELL4 $ICK!!!!HOW MUCH? uffin:
> *


30 shipped
it a 75 fair lady man


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

HOLD ON $O W4T U $4YIN......


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

what the fuk u said dam man dont use the signs shit i cant understand


----------



## ghost (Dec 14, 2005)

Two piece skirt. 

haha eric u have a two piece skirt jk fool the bike is lookin great


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

O MYBAD.....I SAID SO WATS THE FINAL PRICE?


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 8 2006, 01:31 PM~5202712
> *MY CUZZIN OFFERD ME THI$ 4 $150
> *


is yo cuz on crack that shits mad whack


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

fa sho


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 8 2006, 02:43 PM~5202769
> *O MYBAD.....I SAID SO WATS THE FINAL PRICE?
> *


30 bucks includes shipping


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghost+Apr 8 2006, 12:39 PM~5202750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes i tink so man for that blue frame dunno cus he wanted to sale to get some cash


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OK $O THE BLUE FR4ME IZ GOIN 4 $30 PLU$ $HIPPIN!!!!!WER U LIVE?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

new mexico 88021 zip code


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

These will be cut out tomorrow morning. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So I was cutting the metal this morning and then this happened.  This is the part that holds the blade on the saw. Im going to try to get a new one today. If I cant get a new one I will try to jb weld it back together and see how that goes.


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2006, 09:06 AM~5206854
> *So I was cutting the metal this morning and then this happened.    This is the part that holds the blade on the saw. Im going to try to get a new one today. If I cant get a new one I will try to jb weld it back together and see how that goes.
> *


thats what i would do


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I have been threw 4 jigsaws ever since I started cutting metal and they always fuck up where the blade is being held. I need to get one of those $800 industrial ones thats bullet proof.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2006, 09:16 AM~5206912
> *I have been threw 4 jigsaws ever since I started cutting metal and they always fuck up where the blade is being held. I need to get one of those $800 industrial ones thats bullet proof.
> *


lol. i bought me a lil cheap jig saw from the pawn shop.. i used it for about 10 mins and broke... lol glad i only paid 5 bucks for it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2006, 08:20 AM~5206930
> *lol. i bought me a lil cheap jig saw from the pawn shop.. i used it for about 10 mins and broke... lol glad i only paid 5 bucks for it
> *


Thats a good idea. Im going to see if I can get lucky and find a really good one at a pawn shop. :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2006, 10:22 AM~5206938
> *Thats a good idea. Im going to see if I can get lucky and find a really good one at a pawn shop.  :biggrin:
> *


I DOUBT IT


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2006, 09:22 AM~5206938
> *Thats a good idea. Im going to see if I can get lucky and find a really good one at a pawn shop.  :biggrin:
> *


yea they had sum good ones.. but i was being cheap.. got the cheaspest one they had. so yea...good luck


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

It doesnt hurt to see what they have. :dunno:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn foo that shit is it really that thick ot break that holding thing 
sorry for that man :sad:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 9 2006, 08:51 AM~5207050
> *damn foo that shit is it really that thick ot break that holding thing
> sorry for that man :sad:
> *


They made the part out of aluminum. :twak: Its been getting like that for a while though. I knew the day was comming where it would fuck up. It lasted awhile. Better then the other ones I have had. It should be finished soon. I like the design on this one better.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cool man no rush remeber


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 8 2006, 10:57 PM~5204869
> *These will be cut out tomorrow morning.  :biggrin:
> *


what are these fork supports or a secreat


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Sergio it the 2 part of the fork for the hydro set up later on that i get it


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 9 2006, 12:09 PM~5207147
> *Sergio it the 2 part of the fork for the hydro set up later on that i get it
> *


god damn u going all out hydros now


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Apr 9 2006, 09:01 AM~5207099
> *what are these fork supports or a secreat
> *


Fork supports.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Later later i will


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics mad


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 9 2006, 12:23 PM~5207221
> *erics mad
> *


OMFG EVERYONE RUN AWAY


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Apr 9 2006, 09:24 AM~5207228
> *OMFG EVERYONE RUN AWAY
> *


are u mad too?


----------



## burke2127 (Jan 22, 2006)

when is this bike gonna be finished..?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by burke2127_@Apr 9 2006, 09:29 AM~5207251
> *when is this bike gonna be finished..?
> *


HOpefully soon cause I need to work on alot of other stuff. After Im done with it, its going to Eric so he can see it and then its going to Sic713 for bodywork and paint.


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 9 2006, 12:26 PM~5207235
> *are u  mad too?
> *


shhhhh shut up they dont know that man


----------



## burke2127 (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2006, 10:31 AM~5207263
> *HOpefully soon cause I need to work on alot of other stuff. After Im done with it, its going to Eric so he can see it and then its going to Sic713 for bodywork and paint.
> *


how much is eric payin for this?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Apr 9 2006, 09:37 AM~5207300
> *shhhhh shut up they dont know that man
> *


they do now sorry


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by burke2127_@Apr 9 2006, 09:40 AM~5207322
> *how much is eric payin for this?
> *


Eric paid for materials and thats it. Its a long story but I made a deal with him along time ago to help him out. I dont know how much Sic713 is going to charge him.


----------



## burke2127 (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2006, 10:43 AM~5207334
> *Eric paid for materials and thats it. Its a long story but I made a deal with him along time ago to help him out. I dont know how much Sic713 is going to charge him.
> *


ok..looks like itll come together nicely..good body work so far n sic will come through strong on that paint


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2006, 10:43 AM~5207334
> *Eric paid for materials and thats it. Its a long story but I made a deal with him along time ago to help him out. I dont know how much Sic713 is going to charge him.
> *


i just wanted to say your outdoing yourself raul :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 9 2006, 09:47 AM~5207347
> *i just wanted to say your outdoing yourself raul :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, Here is something keep you guys drooling. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

dam think you got enough frames :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2006, 11:53 AM~5207366
> *Thanks, Here is something keep you guys drooling.  :biggrin:
> *












are they all yours dude?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thanks to hoimes in lay it low this whole bike is beeing possible to Raul sic n twisted and Ozzie and last but not least SIc 713


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

what kinda body work is sic doing? He said he wouldnt do any on mine.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Apr 9 2006, 12:27 PM~5207784
> *what kinda body work is sic doing?  He said he wouldnt do any on mine.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

all out on it man u ll just have too see man and wait 

only the body and paint but paint will be someting speacial


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I WANNA SEE THIS THING GET DONE. NEED ANY HELP ERIC?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lol i have some alrady if u want to contribute any thing will help man 

my display board will be huge lol like a 5 by 5 cus i have all kinds of speacial thanks


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 9 2006, 01:49 PM~5207900
> *lol i have some alrady if u want to contribute any thing will help man
> 
> my display board will be huge lol like a 5 by 5 cus i have all kinds of speacial thanks
> *


WHAT YOU NEED DOG?


----------



## burke2127 (Jan 22, 2006)

how much work did u put into this bike eric?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Apr 9 2006, 01:04 PM~5207969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what i did not do shit lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 9 2006, 01:04 PM~5207969
> *WHAT YOU NEED DOG?
> *


all he needs is money to help pay for paint and plating i already voluntered to give him $100


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yeah im rasing cash for that camera first then paint 

hoply by then ill have a summer job lol cus i need to finish this bike for next spring


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 9 2006, 01:36 PM~5208072
> *all he needs is money to help pay for paint and plating i already voluntered to give him $100
> *


what a good guy :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 9 2006, 10:04 AM~5207416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Some are and some are waiting to be worked on.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 9 2006, 02:36 PM~5208072
> *all he needs is money to help pay for paint and plating i already voluntered to give him $100
> *


I'LL HOLLA AT SIC FOR YA DOG.....


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i am hes going all out on it man 
we already did arangemets like 1 month ago and color and all


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Apr 9 2006, 12:27 PM~5207784
> *what kinda body work is sic doing?  He said he wouldnt do any on mine.
> *


no i didnt.. dats a lie.. i never turn down money.. unless it aint good money...


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 9 2006, 08:36 PM~5209852
> *no i didnt.. dats a lie.. i never turn down money.. unless it aint good money...
> *


You said make sure I had all the work done. Ho wmuch for a set of simple custom fenders?


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

someone want to cut me out a free fork to finish my bike, I got the design, this bike should be dope, especially if I get sic wit it to paint it.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Apr 9 2006, 09:06 PM~5210618
> *You said make sure I had all the work done.  Ho wmuch for a set of simple custom fenders?
> *


yea to paint it. u didnt ask for body work.. how simple are th fenders.. show me a design....


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

im thinking something like ozzys but a lil diffrent, do you want me to prime it homie? All I got is the spray can primer from duplicolor. I'll have everything done but if some of the bondo is uneven or something could you fix it for me?


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

I KNOW I LIKE OZZY'S FENDERS TOO THEY HAVE NICE STYLE SAME WITH DEATH DEALERS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Apr 9 2006, 09:38 PM~5210832
> *im thinking something like ozzys but a lil diffrent, do you want me to prime it homie?  All I got is the spray can primer from duplicolor.  I'll have everything done but if some of the bondo is uneven or something could you fix it for me?
> *


naw ill primer it.. cuz ill just end up sanding your shit off


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree+Apr 9 2006, 08:12 PM~5210635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything kind of paint that comes out of a can should not be on a bike. That includes primer. I had some krylon primer on my trike frame when I first got it done and its now flaking off. :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yup.. dats true.. i painted a motorcycle 3 yrs ago.. i use can primer from wal mart and sprayed candy green over it.. i had no problems.. shit lastest forever untill he wrecked...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Apr 9 2006, 09:12 PM~5210635
> *someone want to cut me out a free fork to finish my bike, I got the design, this bike should be dope, especially if I get sic wit it to paint it.
> *


yes i did pay form my parts they was not free so dont be saying that noting free no more in this world man 
people can help but not much free

oh and u need a fork rrwayne coudl hook u up hit him up


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

o I thought Raul said it was your birthday present?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 11 2006, 12:16 PM~5216364
> *yes i did pay form my parts they was not free so dont be saying that noting free no more in this world man
> people can help but not much free
> 
> ...


You gettin a set of fenders for free... :biggrin: If you remember haha


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yes but i bought the material man not was free 
i buought them all it was some kind of cash not much but it wasnt not free


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 10 2006, 07:23 PM~5216428
> *You gettin a set of fenders for free...  :biggrin:  If you remember haha
> *


thats a differnts story and u kno ur going to be in the speical thakns in that big asss board im a do in the display


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The second part of the fork is cut out. Im getting the pieces back from my brother in a few hours. I just have to drill holes and bolt it up. I should have pics for you by tonight.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

man this is back on track now :tears: im so damn happy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I know, Its been a while but its time for this project to move on.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

get to work :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Swangin44s_@Apr 15 2006, 09:41 AM~5247575
> *get to work :angry: :cheesy:
> *


We are almost there.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

YOUR DOING A GOOD JOB RAUL KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

its all about the paint eric, don't forget the paint!!!!!


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Swangin44s_@Apr 15 2006, 11:54 AM~5248005
> *its all about the paint eric, don't forget the paint!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

that my main focus man im ont too far fomr the paint any way


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got the pieces back. I should have it put together tomorrow morning. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 15 2006, 11:02 PM~5251143
> *I got the pieces back. I should have it put together tomorrow morning.  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im still drilling the holes. HAPPY EASTER!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Apr 16 2006, 09:48 AM~5253381
> *
> *


Do they have easter in Canada?


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 16 2006, 10:49 AM~5253389
> *Do they have easter in Canada?
> *


yes :angry: :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Apr 16 2006, 09:51 AM~5253394
> *yes :angry:  :uh:
> *


HAPPY EASTER!!!!


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Happy Easter i berly came from chruch not my choise but it all good


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lolol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn  
Raul do u have a pic of it on the frame?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

no, Let me go put it all together for you. Give me like ten min.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

CABRON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! damn that my baby its nice to see it :tears:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

for cryin outloud is it ready to send out to eric?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just have to do some little details to it and then I can ship it to you.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yes and i need to send him a steering tube to get cut for the frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 16 2006, 02:49 PM~5254767
> *yes and i need to send him a steering tube to get cut for the frame
> *


By the time I get that, I will have the frame cleaned up and ready for paint. I need to get a different bolt for the forks cause the one on there barley holds everything together. I also need to jb weld the nut for the chainguard on there cause its a pain in the ass to put on. You dont have room for a wrench or anything on there. Just little things and then We can send the frame home. Im leaving right now so I dont have time to put it on rims to see how it looks. Maybe when I get back.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cooll man all good Happy Easter get some family time and shit


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 16 2006, 04:34 PM~5254684
> *:0
> *


very nice work raul, good design


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks Noe.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cant wait to get my hands on it.. almost there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2006, 09:23 AM~5259208
> *cant wait to get my hands on it.. almost there
> *


What about the frame?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

what u mean.. what about the frame... cant wait to get started and paint it..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2006, 09:36 AM~5259289
> *what u mean.. what about the frame... cant wait to get started and paint it..
> *


lol, nevermind.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 17 2006, 10:37 AM~5259291
> *lol, nevermind.
> *


your trippin.... :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 17 2006, 10:45 AM~5259340
> *your trippin.... :uh:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Raul i sent the 10 buks today for the steering tube


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 17 2006, 04:52 PM~5261851
> *Raul i sent the 10 buks today for the steering tube
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

sould be next week or in the weekend


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 16 2006, 03:09 PM~5254542
> *
> *


how you can fix the wheel on the fork??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Apr 18 2006, 01:34 PM~5267283
> *how you can fix the wheel on the fork??
> *


What do you mean?


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 18 2006, 02:56 PM~5267440
> *What do you mean?
> *


the screw of the wheel go in the same hole of the cylinder


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

what the fuk now u wana coppy my fork ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Apr 18 2006, 02:01 PM~5267495
> *the screw of the wheel go in the same hole of the cylinder
> *


Yes, they go in the same hole.


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 18 2006, 03:38 PM~5267782
> *what the fuk now u wana coppy my fork ?
> *


no i just want to know where the wheel go :twak: :twak:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

new page


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Apr 18 2006, 03:49 PM~5267880
> *no i just want to know where the wheel go :twak:  :twak:
> *


in a hole 
shit man i dont mind but try not to bite all its cool if u bite some of the bke but not all ok man and yes its a countrys difference so that make it better for me cus we the both are not in the usa


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Apr 18 2006, 02:49 PM~5267880
> *no i just want to know where the wheel go :twak:  :twak:
> *


Go back to page 44.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics over board mad


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i found all kinds of felt in J town place called Telas Parisina in donw town j town fuk yea

some aqua felt for fuken 1 20 the yard 

cus it was 12 50 pesos the metter fuk yeah im so damn happy

i only need to figure how much i need for a box and an 8by 8 displayand for the 2by 4s so i still dont kno but it fuken cheap all im saying and great color fuk yeahhhhhhhh


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im loving this bike.. raul.. u did a good job.. i give u props....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 25 2006, 10:52 AM~5310995
> *:tears:
> *


Were almost there homie.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i kno that why im so dam happy


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics crying like a lil bitch


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

cuttys mad


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im pist..


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

looking really good raul i'm impress :worship: :worship: :worship:   :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that thing is gonna look wicked :thumbsup:

by the way, what do you feed your grass raul, it's really green?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks Noe that means a lot comeing fomr u man


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 25 2006, 04:37 PM~5312934
> *that thing is gonna look wicked :thumbsup:
> 
> by the way, what do you feed your grass raul, it's really green?
> *


It rained 20 days out of the month last month so all it got was plenty of water.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great guys...wish I coulda seen it in person...but you fuckers gotta live in northern cali. :uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lol id be more far in its real home in New Mexico lol


----------



## J4$0N (Feb 26, 2006)

new page


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 25 2006, 05:53 PM~5313038
> *Thanks Noe that means a lot comeing fomr u man
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:nono: fuken Sic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 25 2006, 07:06 PM~5313115
> *It rained 20 days out of the month last month so all it got was plenty of water.
> *


we need some of that rain bad down here


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 25 2006, 06:10 PM~5313148
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got the steer tube today. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

TTT for my bike :biggrin:


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

WHAT THE HELL DOES THIS BIKE HAVE TO DO WITH DIAMONDS ERIC???


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 26 2006, 04:05 AM~4927577
> *This is the gun and the little warning sign on the end. lol
> *



Warning Sign: Don't plasma cut your hand dumbass! 


:roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@May 9 2006, 01:05 PM~5397860
> *WHAT THE HELL DOES THIS BIKE HAVE TO DO WITH DIAMONDS ERIC???
> *


its diamonds in the coochie


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@May 9 2006, 02:05 PM~5397860
> *WHAT THE HELL DOES THIS BIKE HAVE TO DO WITH DIAMONDS ERIC???
> *


long ass story man

like weni got it it was a shit it suked and shit no one ever thought i could done any thing with it 
im proving many ppl this way wen they see it done or even that matter wen it painted and shit  

so it is a diamond in the ruff cus diamonds are fuked up looking before they are cut and shit to get in jewlery :biggrin:


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

lol proove them bitches wrong


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u kno it


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric the story teller


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 10 2006, 01:23 PM~5403687
> *eric the story teller
> *


once upon a time......


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

may was a month for set back but good ones cus for my sisters b day took her to olive garden i paid 
and my moms will have some shti for mothers day now im bacvk to 85 buks


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

that was nice payin for your sisters dinner


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@May 10 2006, 12:40 PM~5403815
> *that was nice payin for your sisters dinner
> *


gess so but now im broke lol damn 
i dunno what im a do for cash cus the fuken allowance anit cutting it if i want to finsh the bike by this years december


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

TTT for this bike


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

What are you waiting for now Eric... Is it money or what


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Dunno what raul only needs to do then yes money i gots the cash for ur fenders then save more for sics paint
150 parts store bought shit
300 chrome not that bad


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@May 13 2006, 05:55 PM~5423440
> *Dunno what raul only needs to do then yes money i gots the cash for ur fenders then save more for sics paint
> 150 parts store bought shit
> 300 chrome not that bad
> *


WHAT HAPPEND TO THE MONEY FROM THE CUSTOM PARTS YOU WERE SELLING


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lol havent sold any and havent done any lol 
cus i dont have acess to the shop wen my dads not here 

if u wana buy them any one they 40 = shipping not that bad lil post later


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

here the pics of the handle bars



















40+shipping prices resonable


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

they're some ugly ass handle bars homie....dont match your bike at all either


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mackinoz_@May 13 2006, 09:35 PM~5424512
> *they're some ugly ass handle bars homie....dont match your bike at all either
> *


THOSE ARE NOT FOR HIS BIKE THEY ARE FOR SELL


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

YEP THE FIRST BAR I MADE 
SO THAT WHY
I HAVE MORE PRACTRICE NOW
SO ANY ONE HIT ME UP FOR PARTS IF U WANT ANY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I should be done with it on Thursday or Sunday for sure.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

w/e


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pppfffffff.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

COOL RAUL 
I MISSED CHAT LOL I CAME TO LATE


----------



## Legions_moneymaker (Nov 8, 2005)

eric r u comming down to s.a. may 21


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

were ?
wen what how?


----------



## Legions_moneymaker (Nov 8, 2005)

san antiono drive idk why dont u make the trip down


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

is the show at the alamodome?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lol on bus lol cus i dont gots a ride or shit like that 

and are u going to that show in june in el paso are u going to be here by then ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Alot of progress today. I got the fork and the sissy bar matched up really nice. Ready for plating. :biggrin: A few more details and I will be done with the frame. Pics on monday.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice!!! :biggrin: Them handle bars are one of a kind!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

NIce Raul

and wicked them are c/c bar and fork not handle bars but maybe later on ...........


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 20 2006, 07:07 PM~5464878
> *Alot of progress today. I got the fork and the sissy bar matched up really nice. Ready for plating.  :biggrin:  A few more details and I will be done with the frame. Pics on monday.
> *


yes please PICS!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@May 21 2006, 02:58 PM~5468666
> *yes please PICS!!!
> *


Monday. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

dont forget the pics tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, Hes what I did the other day. The fortks and the sissy bars were not identical so i had too put them in the vise and grind them till they were the same. See the difference?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

Looking Good!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This area sucked to clean up cause my grinders couldnt get in there. 











I had to bring in Mr. Die grinder.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

i did alot of grinding on the frame allso. I just need to do two things and I can throw it in the mail. We are looking at maybe Tuesday.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 22 2006, 01:35 PM~5474424
> *i did alot of grinding on the frame allso. I just need to do two things and I can throw it in the mail. We are looking at maybe Tuesday.
> *


more pics!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

get r done.. so i can get my hands on it and throw down


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@May 22 2006, 12:41 PM~5474457
> *more pics!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Maybe Tuesday. 

I know Sic. If Im going to work on my stuff I need to get this out of the way.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 22 2006, 01:47 PM~5474481
> *Maybe Tuesday.
> 
> I know Sic. If Im going to work on my stuff I need to get this out of the way.
> *


yea true.. take your time homie.. im in ni rush.. but dat fagget eric is.. lol.. im a take like a month to paint it.. do it on purpose to piss him off


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 22 2006, 01:53 PM~5474518
> *yea true.. take your time homie.. im in ni rush.. but dat fagget eric is.. lol.. im a take like a month to paint it.. do it on purpose to piss him off
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## goofy (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 28 2005, 07:44 PM~4091828
> *Did you guys notice that they are all Schwinns?
> *


r u selling n e of those schwinns


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+May 22 2006, 01:47 PM~5474481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and as long ass the job come fuken sic


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea.. two weeks is all it should take.. depends on when i get it and if im free


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Eric, how long till you recon you need the fenders, i should have my new mold almost finshed today... Theres progress, but its slow


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ok ozzie i have the cash but im still saving so i can get the paint job and the fenders asap


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

TTT FOR MY BABY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is everything Im sending you for the fork.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:thumbsup: raul is the man


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

is is ready to go to New Mexico? :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

About 18 1/2"?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

About 5 1/2"


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

Its gonna be one hell of a bike :0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Raul man i dont know wat to say im so speachless 
we almost there huh damn it beautiful 
you dont kno how much this hook up mean to me man 

so is it ready to chrome no more buffing or polishing ?


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 1 2006, 01:55 PM~5532949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All the metal will need to be buffed and polished. You can tell in some of the pics that the metal is not perfect. The plater is going to take care of all of that.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ok that cool i emailed them them pics just rite now let see how much now the estamte


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

it good to see ur bike finally coming together....good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

OH SHIT ITS TIGHT ERIC IT LOOKS BAD ASS... NICE WORK RAUL YOU GOT TALENT


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

raul is putting it down.. next it my turn to put it down.. we passing erics bike around like a hooker cutty likes


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yep sic just have to save up and hope that my shit will sell in the bike shop


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 1 2006, 10:52 AM~5532929
> *This is everything Im sending you for the fork.
> 
> 
> ...


I THOUGHT THOSE WERE COMING TO ME FOR SOME SIC' ASS PLATING


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

looking good raul !  :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :angel:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2006, 04:24 PM~5534613
> *raul is putting it down.. next it my turn to put it down.. we passing erics bike around like a hooker cutty likes*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

I wanna see what this bike turns in to. :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Jun 1 2006, 08:19 PM~5535917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Deville


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

looks good


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

not much flow on me


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Some progress on fenders,i just cut the template out for the fibreglass. I have to wait till next weekend to start yours, but they should be done by then...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ozzie dont worry i still need to save just a bit more


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 13 2006, 04:12 AM~5594691
> * ozzie dont worry i still need to save just a bit more
> *


Thats alright, i just really want to get them done and start on the other 39 orders :biggrin:, i can do them my self now, so i can make em pretty quickly


----------



## MR.SHADES (Apr 26, 2006)

looking very custom and unique :thumbsup:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

ANOTHER GREAT BIKE COMING OUT 4RM


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

DAMN SUP ZIGS NEVER SEEN U


----------



## dvscrew (May 7, 2006)

hey guys

what was the thickness of the steel that was used to make the forks and what was used to cut it out???

please help


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dvscrew_@Jun 13 2006, 03:16 AM~5599074
> *hey guys
> 
> what was the thickness of the steel that was used to make the forks and what was used to cut it out???
> ...


They are made out of 1/4" thick steel and I used a plasma cutter to cut out the shape and lots of grinding to make sure that they match.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 13 2006, 07:01 AM~5599460
> *They are made out of 1/4" thick steel and I used a plasma cutter to cut out the shape and lots of grinding to make sure that they match.
> *


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Jun 12 2006, 07:34 PM~5597333
> *ANOTHER GREAT BIKE COMING OUT 4RM
> 
> 
> *


  ey zigs wear you at the sb show??? :biggrin:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

naw this fool wasnt at the sb show


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

ttt for eric who is finally going to get to see hes frame in person


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

ey when he gets it, there should be someone with a cam to see him cry


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
ey raul you should take a pic of him when you give him the frame fool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 19 2006, 01:09 PM~5633259
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ey raul you should take a pic of him when you give him the frame fool
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

naw i dont wana be clwoned on


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

you are going to cry huh fool


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

naw puto 
lol

ey ozzie


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

When do you get the frame Eric.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

this week or next weed dont know ?


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

TAKE PICS MAN, THIS IS GONNA BE A KODAK MOMENT


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i kno huh :tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im still planning my trip but I will let you know when Im going to be out there. And yes. I will have a pic of my homie opening his present. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lol ill wear a mask or a hood so my face cant be shown lol
aver que pasa :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 19 2006, 03:16 PM~5633656
> *lol ill wear a mask or a hood so my face cant be shown lol
> aver que pasa :biggrin:
> *


we all know what you look like


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

i wanna see


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

i would post it but eric will get mad


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

wich one the one with his sis


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk no putos 
lol


----------



## SANGREDEPANOCHA (Jun 12, 2006)

:uh: is ''eric'' a girl? or is he gay? cause thats a girls frame...


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGREDEPANOCHA_@Jun 19 2006, 03:44 PM~5633798
> *:uh: is ''eric'' a girl? or is he gay? cause thats a girls frame...
> *


wtf :uh:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

do it ha ha


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGREDEPANOCHA_@Jun 19 2006, 03:44 PM~5633798
> *:uh: is ''eric'' a girl? or is he gay? cause thats a girls frame...
> *


man fuck you you newbe :uh: :angry:


----------



## SANGREDEPANOCHA (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by casper805_@Jun 19 2006, 03:45 PM~5633804
> *wtf  :uh:
> *


 :uh: wtf u cant read?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk u panocha 
its called being differnt 
stupid mother fuker


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGREDEPANOCHA_@Jun 19 2006, 03:47 PM~5633817
> *:uh: wtf u cant read?
> *


thats just wat they call those frames stupid


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANGREDEPANOCHA_@Jun 19 2006, 02:44 PM~5633798
> *:uh: is ''eric'' a girl? or is he gay? cause thats a girls frame...
> *


wtf?


----------



## SANGREDEPANOCHA (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 19 2006, 03:47 PM~5633818
> *fuk u panocha
> its called being differnt
> stupid mother fuker
> *


 :uh: being gay fixin up a lil girls bike :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

show ur fuken bike
puto
i bet its just a street
damn i hate newbies
:guns: :machinegun:>>>>>>>>>>>> :burn:


----------



## SANGREDEPANOCHA (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 19 2006, 03:59 PM~5633907
> *show ur fuken bike
> puto
> i bet its just a street
> ...


 :uh: show me your tits erica :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

MAN FUCK THIS NEWBY ASS VATOS


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANGREDEPANOCHA_@Jun 19 2006, 03:44 PM~5633798
> *:uh: is ''eric'' a girl? or is he gay? cause thats a girls frame...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANGREDEPANOCHA_@Jun 19 2006, 04:03 PM~5633931
> *:uh: show me your tits erica :biggrin:
> *


fuk u puto show ur bike
lets all see the shity street u must have fuken newbie


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 19 2006, 04:06 PM~5633960
> *fuk u puto show ur bike
> lets all see the shity street u must have fuken newbie
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANGREDEPANOCHA_@Jun 19 2006, 05:03 PM~5633931
> *:uh: show me your tits erica :biggrin:
> *


ILL SHOW YOU A BIG,THICK ASS SNAKE......LET ME ASK YOU NEWBIE...CAN YOU SUCK A BASKETBALL THROUGH A GARDEN HOSE????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

That dumbass is gone for good.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

fuken newby im a newby myself but at least i show respect to everyone


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

and for that we give you thanks homie.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jun 19 2006, 04:58 PM~5634328
> *fuken newby im a newby myself but at least i show respect to everyone
> *


:thumbsup: yes and tha we respect thanks for doing that keep tha shit up
:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

word some1 own that foo sangre or do i have to handle him miself :0 :0


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

do what you got to do


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tomorrow morning, I will be leaving for Texas to give eric his frame. This frame would have been done sooner but you also have to remember that I made a chainguard, sissy bar and forks for the bike. After I give it to Eric it will be passed on to Sic713 for paint and body work. I probably wont be able to get to a computer for a while but when I can I will try to post some pics.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

DONT WORRY ILL HAVE MY CAMERA READY FOR THIS


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

ey eric so you gonna send the parts to get chrome with me?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

SIMON THAT IS LATER 
AFTER I GET MY PLAQUE


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

e well we could do this, yuo can ship the parts and ill keep them till you come up with the money, then well chrome, youll save on shipping


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Jun 23 2006, 08:29 PM~5659482
> *e well we could do this, yuo can ship the parts and ill keep them till you come up with the money, then well chrome, youll save on shipping
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: NOT A GOOD IDEA


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

TRU PERO AFTER LA PLAQUE CUS I WANT ONE ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

EY RAUL U LEFT ALREADY I GOT DAT MOENY 4 DAT FRAME


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yep left today 
hell be here in el paso tommorw like at 930 he said 
dunnno monday or wendsday wen ill get it or something


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics mad


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:dunno: maybe


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

eric are you gona scream like a girl wen you see the frame be honest


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hes goin to scream and pee his pants and have to go to the rest room to poop and raul is just goin to be standin there like WTF


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

good one cutty erics gona run araund the block naked holding the frame as a trophy


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: wat the fuk idiots


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

idiots thats a good thing to have on lil


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics gettin all mad over it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i know


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wat the fuk is happening


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric wont be able to sleep the night before


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:biggrin: dunno about that 
but hey fuk it im getting my bike already


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

eric how much you actually paying for it id be so excited right now


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

its paid off already


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

ok how much have you paid :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

are you gonna put parts on it for now?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yes i wana see how it looks standing up u know just a mock up


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 24 2006, 12:23 PM~5661868
> *yes i wana see how it looks standing up u know just a mock up
> *


yup


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics goin to end up breakin it before he even gets it painted


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 24 2006, 01:30 PM~5662136
> *erics goin to end up breakin it before he even gets it painted
> *


 :scrutinize: :happysad: ????????????
nope


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yes


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

who the fuk is lil guy
:dunno:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 24 2006, 01:52 PM~5662247
> *who the fuk is lil guy
> :dunno:
> *


probably some lil guy


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

eric u know when hes coming back?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

IN A WEEK OR SO HES GOING TO BE HERE LIKE 4DAY TO 1 WEEK THAT ALL


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

dam hes going all the way over the to drop off the frame ....................is he going to crash in your room or what???


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

NAW HES GOTS FAMILY OVER HERE
WE WAS GOING TO MEET LAST YEAR IN A CAR SHOW BUT HE WAS STUCK IN JUAREZ MEX BRIDGE FOR LONG TIME


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

just wait till u get it painted to put the parts on dont be so excited


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

LOL
MAMON
IM A TAKE LIKE FUKEN 2 HOURS MAN
CUS IM A BE EXTRA CAREFULE AND PUT LIKE 2 BLANKETS ON THE FRAME AND ONE IN THE FENDERS


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

are u goin to rub it down and pamper it?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

SURE ITS MY BABY :rofl:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

sence u lost paola huh


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

FUK HER
LOL
THIS IS MY BABY ASS HOLE MY DREAM OF HAVING A FUKEN SIC ASS BIKE :tears:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u are goin to cry huh


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

NOPE DAMN IT
IM A BE DUNNO NO SCRAMING IM NOT GOING TO CRY DAMN IM
A BER FUKEN EXCITED AND SPECHLESS
THAT ALL
DAM IT
LOL
NO IM NOT MAD
FUKR


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

are u goin to be bashfull and turn red in the face


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

WAT THE FUK IS BASH FULL


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 24 2006, 03:44 PM~5662613
> *WAT THE FUK IS BASH FULL
> *


http://dictionary.reference.com/search?r=2&q=bashful


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

THANKS TREVOR


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

NO NOT THAT NIETHER


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls goin to wana see ur sisters room and whats in her paintes drawer


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

FUK THAT IM A TAKE HER TO MEET HIM NOT LIKE U EVER WILL :rofl:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics got a yeast infection


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 24 2006, 04:34 PM~5662846
> *erics got a yeast infection
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

WAT THE FUK IS UP WITH U CUTTY U HAVE ISSUES MAN
NO IM NOT MAD OK BITCH


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

kool.. whats raul doin in texas.. visiting family or what.. and cool.. frame will be here soon..your gettin a hook up for sure.. but its all worth it. ill be nice this time


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

LOL
FUK YEA I HAVE UR MONEY IN HAND ONLY NEED THE FRAME LOL
AND OZZIES FENDERS IM SENDING HIS MONEY ORDER ON MONDAY FOR SURE I WOKE UP TO LATE TODAY TO GET TO THE FUKEN POST OFFICE


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 24 2006, 02:52 PM~5662247
> *who the fuk is lil guy
> :dunno:
> *


HES LYRICAL NERD'S LIL BROTHER HES COOL MAN HES A HOMIE.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

OH I THIINK HE LIKE TO BE LIKE CUTTY SOME TIMES CUS DAMN 
HES WAS SAYING YES TO WAT EVER CUTTY WOULD SAY LOL


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 24 2006, 06:10 PM~5662991
> *OH I THIINK HE LIKE TO BE LIKE CUTTY SOME TIMES CUS DAMN
> HES WAS SAYING YES TO WAT EVER CUTTY WOULD SAY LOL
> *


LOL A SUCK UP.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

SO ARE YOU GOING TO START A NEW FRESH BUILD UP TOPIC FOR YOUR BIKE OR KEEP THIS ON GOING. YOU SHOULD MAKE LIKE A BUILD UP PART 2 AND PUT THE LINK TO THIS ONE.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

NAW FUJK IT ID LIKE TO SEE HOW BIG THIS TOPIC COULD GET LOL
LIKE 70 PAGES MY GUESS


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

DAMN NA I THINK LIKE 45 UNLESS A BUNCH OF PEOPLE KEEP TALKING TO EACH OTHER ON HERE LIKE WE ARE.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ITS PAGE 62 FOO LOL


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

OH YA I FORGOT I HAVE MY ACCOUNT SET DIFFERENT TO ME ITS ONLY 31 LOL


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric is a fuckin funny clown foo


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

WAT THE FUK ?
REALLY


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

haha fuck its hot as fuck here fool im bored i dont get my parts till monday wtf


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 24 2006, 06:24 PM~5663053
> *WAT THE FUK ?
> REALLY
> *


YUP


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

OH TRIP 
LOL
AND CUTTY BO HO LI BITCH U AHVE UR BIKE PRACTICALY DONE JUST LIL ASSEMPLY AND THAT ALL


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya just waitin for parts fool i put everything on that i can for now


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

YES PUT
DAMN FOO U HAVE TYHE FUKEN BIKE DONE LITERALY
BUT I STILL DONT LIKE MIXED TWISTED 
MAYBE IF U GE SOME SQURE TWISTED FORKS


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

just wait till i get it done fool it will be tight once i get the other parts on it


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

ordering parts is easy i would like to see you make somithing for once


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:0 I SMELL LIL CHALANGE HERE GO FOR IT CUTTY


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

why dont you just shut the fuck up low83cutty because we all no eric has allot more heart and allot less $$$$$ in his bike


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

and his bike fukin makes your bike look stock and it aint even done yet


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

and his bike fukin makes your bike look stock and it aint even done yet


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

and his bike fukin makes your bike look stock and it aint even done yet


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

too scared to reply


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

EY HOMIE I RESPECT ALL KINDS OF FOOS IN LIL MAN
SO DONT LIKE MAKE ME START SHTI WITH CUTTY WE JUST FUKEN RIP ON EACH OTHE FOR FUN LOL LIKE EVERY FUKEN DAY IN CHAT LOL


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

what ever i not trying to start beef with you guys between me and him


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

JUST DONT LIKE NEWBIES WHO COME UP AND TALK SHIT NOT EVEN MEMBERS HERE THAT ARE ALL THE TIME FOR MONTHS OR YEARS DONT DO THAT SHIT ONLY WEN IT NESACARY U KNOFUK I KNO I DONT KNOW HOW TO SPELL THAT WELL LOL


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

my baddddd


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

he just starts shit in my topic sorry eric


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ALL GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

DAMN ALL THE HATE. :tears:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

TONOFSPOKES MAD :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

toneofjokes is pissed off what a loner


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i never was talkin shit bout erics bike fuckin idiot toneofjokes


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 24 2006, 07:21 PM~5663472
> *i never was talkin shit bout erics bike fuckin idiot toneofjokes*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:dunno: lol 
 :ugh: :rofl: ????????????????????


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

tonofbullshit








*shut da fuck up*


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

YALL NEED TO SHUT THE FUCK UP AUTO MINI IVE SEEN BIKES BUILT IN A COUPLE OF HOURS THAT ARE BETER THAN YOUR SHIT


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

MAN CANT YALL ****** JUST GET ALONG I HATE WHEN OTHERS HATE.


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

TRUE ALL RIGHT FORGET ABOUT THIS SO CALLED BEEF I DONT REALLY CARE I WILL STOP IF YALL STOP


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonofspokes_@Jun 25 2006, 12:26 AM~5664685
> *YALL NEED TO SHUT THE FUCK UP AUTO MINI IVE SEEN BIKES BUILT IN A COUPLE OF HOURS THAT ARE BETER THAN YOUR SHIT
> *


da fuck i wasnt even making fun of you, i was laughing cus all you and and cutty do is bicker, and i dont think you have ever finished a project!


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

lmao where is that special olympics gif when u need it.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Jun 25 2006, 08:52 AM~5665316
> *lmao where is that special olympics gif when u need it.
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics pist off


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nope confused is the word my friend cus damn wat the fuk is happening here lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

whats there to be confused bout ****


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

all this shit man
lol
fuk yea i have my paint job in my hand only need to send it and shit man
im so happy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

eric.. shut da fuck up.. lol.. 


oh yeah.. when i paint your bike.. im not going to show you any pics.. i figured ill make ya wait till i send it off in the mail.. hahhaha....

laters foo.. im goin 2 da beach boy


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

just adding to erics thread


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 25 2006, 11:27 AM~5665748
> *eric.. shut da fuck up.. lol..
> oh yeah.. when i paint your bike.. im not going to show you any pics.. i figured ill make ya wait till i send it off in the mail.. hahhaha....
> 
> ...


none at all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  ok i guess its the element of surprise i guess lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im surprised u didnt get mad.. oh wells.. fuck u to then


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lol
naw fuk it it might be better like that cus i wont know wat im expecting with frame and fenders shit lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahah he is mad dont show him the job till it finished i wana see the look on his face when there is a big dick n ballz on it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

not funny


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: that is lol
wat lil guy said


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

Diamond in the chooche SEPTEMBER OR OCTOBER
(WORKING MY ANAL OF TO GET IT READY)


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

jajajajaj so funnny cutty :ugh:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 25 2006, 12:47 PM~5666010
> *Diamond in the chooche SEPTEMBER OR OCTOBER
> (WORKING MY ANAL OF TO GET IT READY)
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA WERE U BENN FOO


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

whats up roc fool u dont get in chat no more...get in tonight foo


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

YEA FOO WAT TIME?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

like around 8 eric will be in there gettin bashed on


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

AIIGHT FOO IL BE THERE


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:angry: I LEAVE FOR TWO DAYS AND ALL OF YOU GUYS START TALKING SHIT? STFU!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2006, 10:21 PM~5668071
> *:angry:  I LEAVE FOR TWO DAYS AND ALL OF YOU GUYS START TALKING SHIT? STFU!!!!
> *


hahahaha

are you in texas yet?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

el paso texas and juaritos mexico


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2006, 09:21 PM~5668071
> *:angry:  I LEAVE FOR TWO DAYS AND ALL OF YOU GUYS START TALKING SHIT? STFU!!!!
> *


rauls mad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

tommorw tommorw im a have it :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tomorrow is the big day. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:biggrin:  fuk yea !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: nice one Noe


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 29 2006, 11:31 AM~5689419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 29 2006, 12:31 PM~5689419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
nic one
th3e best one i have seen
ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics all mad bout it


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Monkey Boy :biggrin:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

hahahaa


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jun 29 2006, 03:54 PM~5690483
> *Monkey Boy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric better have extra diapers ready for when he poops his pants from beein over excited


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jun 29 2006, 05:55 PM~5690498
> *eric better have extra diapers ready for when he poops his pants from beein over excited
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

pampers for eric


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics mad becuse he couldnt get his frame back


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

HAVE IT 
PICS IN THE MORNING


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

LOOK AT ERIC.....LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


<center>http://www.justcomments.com><img<center>Free Myspace Comments</font></center>


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Dam Eric, its 7.30, get up and post the pics


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hes mad the frame broke alredy when he tryed to put parts on it before its painted


----------



## SHADOW714 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 1 2006, 09:19 AM~5698807
> *hes mad the frame broke alredy when he tryed to put parts on it before its painted
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

pics


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

woke up lol


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

the story lol 
we was eating in chicos tacos and shit and raul called my homies cell cus i called him and he did not anser and shit
he told us to meet him in the dillards parking lot of cielo vista mall 
we fuken muched down and got on the truck
went there and he said look for a small lbue toyota 4 door his cusin car
we meet up and shit i got my babt back 
probaly on sunday we can get a bite to eat dunno hopely if all goes well :biggrin: 

and here she is did not have lens shits for the goos neck so i could not but the damn handle bars on :angry:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 1 2006, 11:50 AM~5699098
> *the story lol
> we was eating in chicos tacos and shit and raul called my homies cell cus i called him and he did not anser and shit
> he told us to meet him in the dillards parking lot of cielo vista mall
> ...


* oh shit its ish from west coast customs*


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

moe i put them fuked up handle bars i did long ago and shit
just to maybe get a look of it and shit 









































oh yea som side of the tank is not welded on i think darks will have to do that cus i dont have a welder cus my jefes out of town


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

looking good ish you shuld add soem golde frabrick an soem tves


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 1 2006, 11:12 AM~5699179
> *looking good ish you shuld add soem golde frabrick an soem tves
> *


 :dunno: wat the fuk?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah.. ill do finish welding... and everything else.. pass it on like a dirty hooker cutty likes


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lol simon like a week or so ull have it cus i wana keep here atleast 4 days lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats cool.. i got two other bikes here.. so ill throw yours in my back yard and let it rust untill its ready.. lol..






















just playin.. im takin my time with it. so be patience


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

Damn man looks aight with those parts... those handlebars arent that bad.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER+Jul 1 2006, 12:14 PM~5699372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bitch :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Put some more parts on, i want to see what it will look like... 

How long will it take Sic to paint it ?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yep ill do that
but i still need
some sproket plain all just plain 

and my len renches cus i cant do shit with the lil skrews of the gooseneck the twisted one is all for L skrews only

no seat post or regular fenders

and i need liler screws for the seat cus the sisiy bar screws on the top are very small


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jul 1 2006, 05:21 PM~5700369
> *Put some more parts on, i want to see what it will look like...
> 
> How long will it take Sic to paint it ?
> ...


i dunno.... maybe 3 weeks..the most


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wat ever it takes man
i dont care
just make it one of ur BEST jobs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jul 1 2006, 05:21 PM~5700369
> *Put some more parts on, i want to see what it will look like...
> 
> How long will it take Sic to paint it ?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

were can i get one of those speed amotors


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ebay 
i got mines of lalove for my slammer we traded


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

hey how are you going to mount the fender mount cont kit to a custom fender like yours? doesnt it have to slide under the fender?


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 1 2006, 08:47 PM~5701135
> *ebay
> i got mines of lalove for my slammer we traded
> *


were at on ebay


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@Jul 2 2006, 02:36 PM~5701366
> *hey how are you going to mount the fender mount cont kit to a custom fender like yours? doesnt it have to slide under the fender?
> *


I havent seen how those conti. kits go on, but the fenders will definatly be strong enough for it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

proably just sell the cont kit for other parts im a get .........


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 T TOP_@Jul 1 2006, 09:40 PM~5701389
> *were at on ebay
> *


just search shcwinn spedomiters or spedos 
all i do


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 1 2006, 09:46 PM~5701418
> *just search shcwinn spedomiters or spedos
> all i do
> *


thnx :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 1 2006, 04:24 PM~5700187
> *na homie the twisted parts i just put on look way better
> thanks bitch :biggrin:
> *


erica did u pea on your self or shart lol :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

he sharted in the restwrant and had to use there fly infested restroom


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

your bike turnd out real nice eric


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it looks good


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 2 2006, 08:46 AM~5702705
> *he sharted in the restwrant and  had to use there fly infested restroom
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

almost that time...bout to go today and buy some of your material


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

eris are you going to re do youre seat at all


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy+Jul 2 2006, 09:55 AM~5702893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw only seat pan will be used it will be engraved 
cus i did not find no fabirck for the seat of the color i wanted


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

wat kinda of fabrik were u lookin for
wat kolor


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk it i was looking for teal velour or some nice fabric but fuk it only the dis play will have upulstery


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 2 2006, 01:06 PM~5703577
> *fuk it i was looking for teal velour or some nice fabric but fuk it only the dis play will have upulstery
> *


ok 
kool
kool
wat kinda display u gonna do 
wat is sic gonna do to your frame
paint and fabriacate


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

body and paint and
fenders from ozzie

display maybe an 8by8 or a 10by10 i want a big one that no one can reach in and shit like lil kids


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

u gonna have mirrors and shit or like a turntable


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

SOMETHING LIKE THIS I LIKE TONY OS LOL









OR LADYDEATHS CUS ITS LIKE OTHER FABRIC AND ITS GOTS ITS NAME IN THE DISPLAY


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

good luck wit the bike..... looks like it will be a great bike to look at


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

THR POINTS AND SHIT
THE ONES I WANA FOCUS IN

*FRAME MODIFICATION 45 *
*PAINT 25 *
UPHOLSTERY 20 
PLATING 20 
MURALS 20 
WHEELS / TIRES 20 
CRAFTSMANSHIP / DETAIL 20 
*DISPLAY 15 *
*CUSTOM PARTS 15* 
ACCESSORIES 15 
GRAPHICS 15 
*PINSTRIPING 15 *
*ENGRAVING 10 *
TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS 250 

-


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jul 2 2006, 01:55 PM~5703767
> *good luck wit the bike..... looks like it will be a great bike to look at
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS I HOPE IT COMES OUT SWEET WEN IM DONE WITH IT


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 2 2006, 01:53 PM~5703752
> *SOMETHING LIKE THIS I LIKE TONY OS LOL
> 
> 
> ...



u no wat u should do u should mix them both toghter if u like them both just tweek them a lil bit

take the main stuff u like and put that into ur bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I know we only met for a little bit but it was nice t ofinally meet you Eric. I can fianlly add you to my list of lil people that I have met.  

VICS'79 
SIC'N'TWISTED
casper805
low83cutty
Bejeweled_65 
Guam707 
Clown confution 
big9er 
BAYTROKITA50 
sixsixdog 
El raider 
O.G.RIDER
toyshopcustoms 
sanjo_nena408 
TonyO 
yaiyai.69 
ghost 
CHE1
Viejitos In Da House
925eastbayrider
Bad-Influnce
alfaroair 
DVS 
LUXURIOUSB.C. 
Jolleyrancher
UFAMEA 
wimone 
SHOWTIME916
BROWN
Moco 
Toro
lowvintage5 
eastbay_60
gvern54
homyzrus
D-Cheese
Toymaker
chamuco61
homeboyz
VANESSA
66wita6
aftershock_818
408SHARK
rosie's85
Psta
OneStopImpalaShop
TraditionalLowriding 
StreetLowrider
.L1L CR1M1N4L::

*Eric Ramos*


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

DAM RAUL UV BEN AROUND HAVENT U!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 5 2006, 05:58 PM~5721604
> *DAM RAUL UV BEN AROUND HAVENT U!
> *


  Thats right little homie.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

U GOIN TO DEVOTIONS?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

HOLY SHIT MAN
GOOD THAT YOU MADE IT TO SAC SAFE AND SOUND
PERO SORRY I COULDENT TAKE YOU TO A BITE TO EAT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 5 2006, 06:13 PM~5721647
> *HOLY SHIT MAN
> GOOD THAT YOU MADE IT TO SAC SAFE AND SOUND
> PERO SORRY I COULDENT TAKE YOU TO A BITE TO EAT
> *


Its cool. I know Im going to be going back soon anyway. Hopefully this time I will drive there.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

WERE IS THE PIC LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 5 2006, 06:17 PM~5721669
> *
> WERE IS THE PIC LOL
> *


Fuck man, not today. I will get to it tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: 
CHAT MIGHT BE THE SAME AGAIN LOL
CUS ITS BEEN BORING AS FUK LATELY


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Money order did not work today Eric, apparently i cant cash it in Australia, it says ' Negotiable Only in the U.S. '


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

oh shit eric youre fucked, you need to send cash eric, give em a break ozzy, put it in paypal and buy something on the net


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

DUDE WAT U WANT ME 2 DO I SHIT
SEND BACK AND DUNNO MAYBE A WESTERN UNION?
FUK DAMN IT


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

OZZIE SEND BACK
MAN
ILL GET IN A WESTERN UNION MO
THE STUUID ASS CASHER FUKRE IN THE POST OFFICE SAID IT WOULD WORK ANY CONTRY SHT


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 5 2006, 07:54 PM~5721582
> *I know we only met for a little bit but it was nice t ofinally meet you Eric. I can fianlly add you to my list of lil people that I have met.
> 
> VICS'79
> ...



that is a long list :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 6 2006, 06:52 AM~5724114
> *that is a long list  :uh:
> *


One day, you will be on it. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im not on the list


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 6 2006, 08:22 AM~5724647
> *im not on the list
> *


I forgot you and your brother and I think I met regal king right?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yea you met all of us


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 6 2006, 08:29 AM~5724670
> *yea you met all of us
> *


Who else am I missing?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

YOU SHOULD HAVE GOTTEN AN INTERNATIONAL MONEY ORDER


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric fuked up for the 1000 time


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lol
fuk it shit happens
fuk this year then 
next year will hit harder or some shit dunno


----------



## swangin'n'bangin (Jul 4, 2006)

erics unsure


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How soon before it gets shipped off for paint?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

this fender thing set me bac like 3 weeks
if the money order was good i was going to send to sic today or sat of this week but shit happens


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 7 2006, 11:57 AM~5732491
> *this fender thing set me bac like 3 weeks
> if the money order was good i was going to send to sic today or sat of this week but shit happens
> 
> *


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 8 2006, 05:57 AM~5732491
> *this fender thing set me bac like 3 weeks
> if the money order was good i was going to send to sic today or sat of this week but shit happens
> 
> *


Dam, sorry Eric, if i had the money i would of just sent them to you and waited for money later on

Just gotta make sure you do an international money order this time.. i think haha


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

dont worry dose cash work
?
in auz
or do i get a western union one?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 8 2006, 10:16 AM~5733680
> *dont worry dose cash work
> ?
> in auz
> ...


If you do western union, i think they cost $15 to do it threw them, its up to you i dont mind


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no money orders of western union
cus the circle k sells them 
fuk that im not transfering shit lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics fed up anger managment isnt working


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 7 2006, 08:22 PM~5734512
> *erics fed up anger managment isnt working
> *


he pist.. :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The world is against Eric.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: damn u foos is crazy


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

get your damn bike done eric and stop fucking up :angry: :twak:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The man and his dream.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yep a big big dream 
almost there not to far from it :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hees blushing


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

what?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

STFU


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

whats that mean stfu


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 12 2006, 02:57 PM~5761171
> *whats that mean stfu
> *


"shut the fuck up" raul's mad!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no more whoring damn it


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 14 2006, 12:12 PM~5773500
> *KEEP on  whoring damn it :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

damn homie that bike came out nice it is slick...wat cat. is it gonna be in radical or full semi or wat do u no yet


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

full custom 1/2mod way from radical but i like fullcustoms better then radicals


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric likes pickles


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 15 2006, 03:06 PM~5779094
> *eric likes pickles
> *


 :uh: I dont even want to know how you know that.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2006, 03:33 PM~5779188
> *:uh:  I dont even want to know how you know that.
> *


well he told me last nite


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cutty damn ur an attention whore for reals :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

yup


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics mad


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 14 2006, 11:34 AM~5773609
> *full custom 1/2mod way from radical but i like fullcustoms better then radicals
> *


wutup eric? whens this thing gonna be ready? am i gonna be able to see it in october? let me know! lol im still coming to el paso!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 15 2006, 05:02 PM~5779538
> *wutup eric? whens this thing gonna be ready? am i gonna be able to see it in october? let me know! lol im still coming to el paso!
> *


2020


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 15 2006, 05:03 PM~5779542
> *2020
> *


2014 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Jul 15 2006, 06:02 PM~5779538
> *wutup eric? whens this thing gonna be ready? am i gonna be able to see it in october? let me know! lol im still coming to el paso!
> *


now not this year  but next year ill come out just in time for phx in march

but my hoimes will be so its all good just look for us wereing the club tees and out plaques and shit 
maybe my cusins might be done to if he gets his ass to get us some supplies lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2006, 05:04 PM~5779547
> *2014  :uh:
> *


oh ya 2013 for eric :uh:


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 15 2006, 05:06 PM~5779555
> *now not this year   but next year ill come out just in time for phx in march
> 
> but my hoimes will be so its all good just look for us wereing the club tees and out plaques and shit
> ...


 well i guess ill have to wait...

but yeah for sure ill be on da look out....dont forget ill be showing too...and when you get some info on da show let me know...cuz i gotta pre-reg... :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

simon man wat bike u going to show?


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

huh no one has seen it yet ..and they wont until it busts out at a show..which im hopin to be at the el paso one....but it still is underconstruction.....thats part of the reason y im sellin my trike...cuz i need some greens  :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yep fuken money is hard to get around here unless u slang yayo or fuken bud 
or ur breakin houses


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 15 2006, 07:27 PM~5779915
> *yep fuken money is hard to get around here unless u slang yayo or fuken bud
> or ur breakin houses
> *


 :0 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :thumbsdown:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 15 2006, 07:27 PM~5779915
> *yep fuken money is hard to get around here unless u slang yayo or fuken bud
> or ur breakin houses
> *


 :uh:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

not me foooos lol
shit foos that i kno get they flow like taht 
but most of them spend it on blow


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ERIC WORK FOR YOUR SHIT AND YOU'LL APPRECIATE MORE LIL' HOMIE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 15 2006, 09:43 PM~5780796
> *ERIC WORK FOR YOUR SHIT AND YOU'LL APPRECIATE MORE LIL' HOMIE
> *


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 15 2006, 06:27 PM~5779915
> *yep fuken money is hard to get around here unless u slang yayo or fuken bud
> or ur breakin houses
> *


  :twak: :thumbsdown: ........................ :biggrin: yeah i know its hard but im gettin there..lol


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

why dont you get a paper route eric and get a beach cruiser and pass them out


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

just stand on the corner more!!!! :biggrin: lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

man I just read your thread. how old are you man your a mf genius. your works off da chain. You gave me alot of knowledge of the game man.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2006, 03:15 AM~5781495
> *man I just read your thread. how old are you man your a mf genius. your works off da chain. You gave me alot of knowledge of the game man.
> *


 :uh: u read the holes thing????


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

poop


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i dont know why i find it funny (poop)


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

you boar me


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice one cutty 
no paper boys here its hard ony feild work withc they all full now and no places damn it 
i cant get a fash food job cus its fuken 16 an dup i fuken 15 so i have to wait till next year to get a minimum wage job lol

and juangotti u the real dopehouse fo?
and i did not do shit of work Raul (socios bc prez) did the work and part and all i just would send money lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

na man Im just another mexican who loves lowriders. Heres some shit dat I got and some shit that Im working ON!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice looking 
why do u have so many damn headbadges


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I have got alot of frames
All schwinn
Reppin True schwinn B.C.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Heres another frame 26 inch 
trying to sell it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u got any pixies or fairladys ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yah I have three fairlady frames


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wat mods was u going to do to the sting ray frame i just saw ?
and wats up with the faced fork design u makine a show winner?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im not going to do any mods to the bikes. Im just going to make some custom parts fo that one


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

street with faced shit that will look clean


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I will post pics when I do the cut outsm


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 16 2006, 12:32 PM~5782976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


banned


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl: nice tities though


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cutty got band for that


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2006, 04:16 PM~5784241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much and is the back metal


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 16 2006, 07:07 PM~5785150
> *banned
> *


oh grow up :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 17 2006, 03:36 PM~5789905
> *oh grow up  :uh:
> *


Dont get mad at me cause your getting banned. Sheesh...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im not mad and im not gettin banned


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 17 2006, 04:44 PM~5789955
> *im not mad and im not gettin banned
> *


cuttys mad!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FOR PETES SAKE!!!


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

dam skippy!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WEN IS THAT FU GONNA GET DONE PAINTING BRO?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

after the first week of augest 
fine shit takes time fo something u dont get .....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn.. eric told him.. lol


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 18 2006, 04:58 PM~5797925
> *after the first week of augest
> fine shit takes time fo something u dont get .....
> *


erics mad


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric had enouf of it all


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

can i get sum of your tots napoleon :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

can i have your tots napoleon


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no get ur own


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

come on napoleon


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no get ur own


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:angry: :angry:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

this the part were u squish them


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i squish your tots :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

gross !!!!! idiot!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

rex kuan do !!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 19 2006, 12:55 PM~5803667
> *:cheesy:
> *


fuckin post whore


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

and proud :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

erics post whore topic

:roflmao: :0 :twak:  uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :twak: :biggrin: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

is this bike ever gonna be done?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 20 2006, 08:25 PM~5813359
> *is this bike ever gonna be done?
> *


IN ABOUT 8 MONTHS IT WILL BE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its all coming together. We might see some other stuff come up before the paint pics but we will see.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

FUCKIN MONKEY BOY!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AutoMini_@Jul 20 2006, 09:36 PM~5813886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

AAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hey eric what does my tatoo say :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Jul 20 2006, 08:27 PM~5813383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thanks trevor that one is for my space


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 16 2006, 05:01 PM~5783146
> *nice one cutty
> no paper boys here its hard ony feild work withc they all full now and no places damn it
> i cant get a fash food job cus its fuken 16 an dup i fuken 15 so i have to wait till next year to get a minimum wage job lol
> ...



yeah i no that feeling i had to wait to get a job then (and now ) its sstill hard as hell.... im cuban but youd never no it so i go down as white... and all the places here seem to not want to hire white people... its fuckked up :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i just save up my lunch money


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 21 2006, 12:31 PM~5816814
> *7 months hopely
> tru that maybe some parts and some engraving
> 
> ...


ey fool why do you have your myspace locked fool i cant view it


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Jul 21 2006, 01:37 PM~5817442
> *ey fool why do you have your myspace locked fool i cant view it
> *


he dont want people to fuck with his picsd probitaly or see his ugly ass......j/p no need to cry


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Jul 21 2006, 01:37 PM~5817442
> *ey fool why do you have your myspace locked fool i cant view it
> *


freind request me fo :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics a fuckin clown


----------



## bluepridelowride13 (Nov 2, 2005)

cutty's mad


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i really put the clown pic as my desktop pic :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics a ass clown monkey lookin mofo


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lil damn lil guy wen u have a build up topic make sure to remind me to whore it of :rofl: jk ......


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics mad hes goin to fight his boyfreind tonight


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:dunno: but i sharted !!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

u better go change ur diapers then


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jul 22 2006, 09:07 AM~5821792
> *erics mad hes goin to fight his boyfreind tonight
> *


cuttys jelous.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls mad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

thank you i aprecaite it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics cryin right now


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

cuz jerka didnt make it last night to his bed


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

and his superman diapers wherent in stock at the store


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

oh thats cold red card on cutty


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

U GOTTEN THE MO YET FOO?????????


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bwwwwwwwwahhahaha


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

watch out roc eric tends to rip fools off


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

I THINK HE GONNA KEEP MY MOENY HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA J/P


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

if he does go n beat his ass


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

ILL JACK HIS FRAME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im goin to break it


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

AHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH ILL KEEP THE FORKS


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

if u want and the sissy bar
im just goin to break the frame


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

AND HIS RIMS AND FENDERS FROM OZZIE


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

rauls mad all the work he puit into it and its gettin broken


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

AHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 22 2006, 01:59 PM~5822693
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

tJg.AmcOjvr-


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i like erics post whore topic


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

alright im done for today.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yes 700 post :cheesy:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

ABOUT TIME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 22 2006, 02:12 PM~5822735
> *yes 700 post  :cheesy:
> *


omg :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

kool huh :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

eric likes to get molested as a lil boy


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

your gay cutty.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lil guy is mad


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

lil guy is being a super whore


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

way to go


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ima whore and proud. :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it's cool, i used to be one also :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

whats up wit the frame noe.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

whats up wit the frame noe.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

whats up wit the frame noe.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

whats up wit the frame noe.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

yahoooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

fucking post whore.. dammit man


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?
what's up with the whoring lil guy?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im on crack today :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im not done till i get 1000 post.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

erics gona be mad i whored up his topic. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ima stop for a while my hand geting numb. :angry:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 23 2006, 10:18 AM~5826665
> *ima stop for a while my hand geting numb. :angry:
> *


YOUR GONNA GET BANNED THATS WHATS GOING TO HAPPEN


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

so now im a joke to you noe do i amuse you do think im just your puppet. :angry: 





:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

naaaaaccccchhhhhooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

stay off the crack kid :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i was playing


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:buttkick:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

crack is wack.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

dnlgtsktwjuwmv


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:uh: whats wrong wit you


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey on the reals.. if u wanna post whore.. go do that shit somewheres else..
u fuckin up erics topic.. nuttin but 10 pages of bullshit... cuz of yall motherfuckers..


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: has lil guy had any tompics im a whore the shit out of it :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

go a head whore up my topics nager.


----------



## crimefam (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 12 2006, 02:10 PM~5760914
> *The man and his dream.
> 
> 
> ...


DDAAMMMNNN...homeboy got a BIG zit on his head..lmao


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

as if u dont have one.. post a pic of yourself


----------



## Prolifik (Jul 17, 2006)

nice kicks homie :0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

adidas homie  
i have 2 new pairs ready for skool :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i got em to dirty gota wash em they gotta last two years!!  






seriusly


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

SHIT I WASH MINES EVERY DAY IN SKOOL DAYS 
THOSE I HAVE SINCE JANURAY
FIT ME TIGHT THOUGH


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

fuck that its about the black with the white stripes :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im still sporting my black and white ones


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

ya i love those fuckers but now i have diffrent ones i should go and get me some addddidas the swap meet addition :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

SHIT I HAVE ALL KIND OF COLORS

BUT I LOVE THE WHITE ONE WHITE CUS U CAN PUT ANY COLOR LACE U WANT


----------



## tonofspokes (Aug 21, 2005)

i got 
all white
black with white stripes
white with blacke stipes
white whith moroon stipes and
grey with white stipes 
and a pair of air forces with gucci fabric


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK ADIDAS!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I going to miss ballen out for new clothes for school C/O 2006


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 24 2006, 10:33 PM~5837102
> *FUCK ADIDAS!!!
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i got the jordans :0 fuck them other shoes :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

jordans are gay


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lalove_@Jul 25 2006, 12:21 AM~5837308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ohmy god that is fuken funyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 25 2006, 08:19 AM~5838435
> *jordans are gay
> *


addidas r gay!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuk off

by thurday day i got new parts for this bikes :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

what parts are u getting???


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

some from bone collector and some d twist shit


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 25 2006, 02:05 PM~5840542
> *some from bone collector and some d twist shit
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

erics goin to cream his pants when they come in


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 25 2006, 05:05 PM~5840542
> *some from bone collector and some d twist shit
> *


 The're on schedule and on the way


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Like always Neal


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 25 2006, 01:05 PM~5840542
> *some from bone collector and some d twist shit
> *


 :0


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

fuck man, I cant wait to see this bike done. its gonna be awsome.


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 25 2006, 08:55 PM~5842944
> *fuck man, I cant wait to see this bike done. its gonna be awsome.
> *


X2.OR ATLEAST IT SHOULD B....EY DOZ BONE COLLECTOR PLATE THEM 4 WEN U BUY 4RUM HIM OR U GOTTA GET IT DONE URSELF?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

he sells em unplated


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 26 2006, 11:55 AM~5846293
> *he sells em unplated
> *


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 26 2006, 02:55 PM~5846293
> *he sells em unplated
> *


I'll sell them anyway you want them chromed or raw


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the bone collector_@Jul 26 2006, 01:36 PM~5846926
> *I'll sell them anyway you want them chromed or raw
> *


 :biggrin: GOLD PLATED?


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Jul 26 2006, 05:41 PM~5847353
> *:biggrin: GOLD PLATED?
> *


Gold plating over here would put us both in the poor house  :biggrin:    .........................$95 to gold plate sprocket
:around: No Joke!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

O OK....


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:0 wow


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

just lil update
more d twist shit coming like in 2 or 3 weeks :biggrin: (some never been done ) 

















get this bitch fulley engraved


























cany aford the cylenders this year  

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e275/ramos505/BIKES/THEE%20ARTISTICS/My%20BIkes/P1010165.jpg[IMG]

NO ENGRAVING OR PAINTING TILL LATER SOMTIME IN AUGEST


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nice feet eric bwahahaha


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:dunno: OH YEA I WAS DOING YARD WORK I DO IT IM MY SANDALS CUS I DONT LIKE FUKING UP MY ADIDAS EVEN THE OLD ONES


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

good shit


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

something i did yesterday wen i was bored cus my internt was slow and turned of the comp


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=320009229954
og crank fuk yea send payment today or tommmorw 
:biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 28 2006, 11:57 AM~5859618
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=320009229954
> og crank fuk yea send payment today or tommmorw
> :biggrin:
> *


  only 5 bucks


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WERZ THE OTHER SISSY BAR AT?U ONLY GOT ONE?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

eric i thought u didnt like twisted parts....


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

YES I DO HAVE THE OTHERPART OF SISSY BAR

AND BILLYK I DONT LIKE FLAT TWISTED I LOVE SQUREE AND D TWIST :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 28 2006, 12:28 PM~5859811
> *YES I DO HAVE THE OTHERPART OF SISSY BAR
> 
> AND BILLYK I DONT LIKE FLAT TWISTED I LOVE SQUREE AND D TWIST :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

MORE D TWIST TO COME :biggrin:

AND I THINK MORE FACED SHIT HOPFULY


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

:barf: :barf: :barf: j/p :buttkick: looks tight~!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:dunno: ??????????


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

d~twist parts that never been done before??????????hmm give me a sneek peak!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

tu sabes menso no te agas


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 28 2006, 10:57 AM~5859618
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=320009229954
> og crank fuk yea send payment today or tommmorw
> :biggrin:
> *


I could have gave you one for free. Let me know if thhat one doesnt go through.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ufas lol i got it already and my feed bak suks so i going to by
wat i need is a seat post but i would like it twisted but schwinn is lil er so i dunno


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 28 2006, 04:04 PM~5860850
> *tu sabes menso no te agas
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  k


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i told u neta no kid


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

my fukn dad is bitchin again drives me crazy :angry:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl:
they telling u go get out the comp lol
and bikes is a waste of good money lol
like to me lol
do i listen nooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 28 2006, 12:28 PM~5859811
> *YES I DO HAVE THE OTHERPART OF SISSY BAR
> 
> AND BILLYK I DONT LIKE FLAT TWISTED I LOVE SQUREE AND D TWIST :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 28 2006, 04:12 PM~5860903
> *ufas lol i got it already and my feed bak suks so i going to by
> wat i need is a seat post but i would like it twisted but schwinn is lil er so i dunno
> *


get one made  d-twist probitaly can make u one


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wat i was thinking
but i would like a facd one better


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 28 2006, 05:08 PM~5861141
> *wat i was thinking
> but i would like a facd one better
> *


faced seat post


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

no my dad dont know how expensive it is to build a bike so ima tell em it was all free , and he bitches about every litle thing. worst dad ever!!! he so fukn strict im in the house like its prison. :angry:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

that suks


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

steps eric!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i dunno man 
 
ask araound


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

lil guys in prison :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

its like prison wake up eat ,go on lil for a while, eat ,take a shit and go to sleep, and eat again sucks! :angry:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

and more enoying he wants a beer every 5 min or IO i need therapy and many years  
i wish he could stop drinking but i guess my word dont mean shit to him fukit he already sick from drinking to much


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

good times good times


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_guy_@Jul 28 2006, 06:34 PM~5861491
> *and more enoying he wants a beer every 5 min or IO i need therapy and many years
> i wish he could stop drinking but i guess my word dont mean shit to him fukit he already sick from drinking to much
> *


 GET BUZZED WITH HIM OR GO BACK 2 DR.PHIL.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Dec 2 2006, 09:13 PM~6683052
> *GET BUZZED WITH HIM OR GO BACK 2 DR.PHIL.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

so eric, whats the latest of this bike? you still building parts?


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

eric that bikes looks like shit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

saving up for engraving
its hard sicne they aint much work here in winter no lawns or shit to clean so its slow


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Post a pic of it now.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

huh?
like how 
i dont have the cam lucy took it to the weddin she went 2


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 2 2006, 09:27 PM~6683133
> *huh?
> like how
> i dont have the cam lucy took it to the weddin she went 2
> *


You dont have a pic from the other topic?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ooooooo yes yes i do
one second


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

post some of lucy


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 2 2006, 10:38 PM~6683177
> *post some of lucy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 2 2006, 09:38 PM~6683177
> *post some of lucy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

rims bitch







old pic standin








http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e275/ram...cs/P1010268.jpg


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 2 2006, 10:17 PM~6683077
> *saving up for engraving
> its hard sicne they aint much work here in winter no lawns or shit to clean so its slow
> *


well, I give you props on waiting to do it right. its hard not to just throw it together just to see it done, i know, Im in the same boat.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thanks excalibur

stripin bitch


















































cant see to well but hter is some patterns in the skirts


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yah im bored eric you bike gonna be pimp


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nice cartoon kid


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i whored the shit out this topic. :cheesy: good times.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Dec 24 2006, 02:04 PM~6816032
> *i whored the shit out this topic. :cheesy:  good times.
> *


u made eric cry like a lil bitch


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

SHITS GETTIN HYPHY IN TH3 BAY  :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

where we at on this bike?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:dunno: 60%?
OR 50%?
BUT I GOTS MONEY NOW!!!!!!!! AND NEXT YEAR I CAN GET A LEGIT JOB CUS IM A BE 16!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

bout time broke bitch


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 24 2006, 01:11 PM~6816070
> *:dunno: 60%?
> OR 50%?
> BUT I GOTS MONEY NOW!!!!!!!! AND NEXT YEAR I CAN GET A LEGIT JOB CUS IM A BE 16!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ill post up some pics later on


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 24 2006, 04:30 PM~6816177
> *ill post up some pics later on
> *


no now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 24 2006, 01:30 PM~6816177
> *ill post up some pics later on
> *


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

let me up load them
i like these pics alot lol


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i am really bord so i mocked it up took like 10 minutes cus i as hella care full and even had latex gloves not to leave finger prints


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

where r ur forks?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

gettin hyphy in the bay
and other parts as well :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 24 2006, 05:00 PM~6817204
> *i am really bord so i mocked it up took like 10 minutes cus i as hella care full and even had latex gloves not to leave finger prints
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Dec 24 2006, 05:01 PM~6817207
> *where r ur forks?
> *


There back in California waiting to get engraved. I will have pic of that when it comes up.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

why the fuck u put gloves on.. u are retarded eric..
seriously..
the paints been dry for months.. no way a finger print gunna hurt it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 24 2006, 05:31 PM~6817392
> *why the fuck u put gloves on.. u are retarded eric..
> seriously..
> the paints been dry for months.. no way a finger print gunna hurt it
> *


Better safe then sorry.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

I AM FUKEN CAUSIOUS I DONT WANT SHIT TO HAPPEN TO IT DAMN IT


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

with an attitude like that you will have your bike for years to come. You keep wearing those gloves and keep that bike looking sharp!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

WAT DO U MEAN BY ADITUDE I DONT HAVE NEGATIVE ADITUDE AGAINST MY BIKE ITS LIKE ONE OF MY REASONS IM NORMAL LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

He means that you have a positive attutute toward taking care of your belongings.


----------



## ghost (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 24 2006, 08:14 PM~6817851
> *He means that you have a positive attutute toward taking care of your belongings.
> *





yea wut he said


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:0 sorry Anthony i am really stupid lol 
yes i do take care of all my belongins for the bike so damn much 
even store bought parts are wraped in my old shirts and lil stuff are in ziplog bags like pedals seat post and so on


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i like the stand that hold it up


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 24 2006, 06:04 PM~6817222
> *gettin hyphy in the bay
> and other parts as well :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: HYPHY :thumbsdown:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 25 2006, 11:35 AM~6821075
> *:uh: HYPHY :thumbsdown:
> *


X2.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

hey eric are you going to the az show my lil bro is taking his money bike up there you should go.


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

The wheels are sick.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no phx pimpin im going to sd instead since i could not make it for phx so sd is the next closest show to me


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

nice bike eric :biggrin: cann't wait to see all done


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

i might be headin up there too to bust out my new mild bike


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday Eric, hope things are going well, im tryin to get all my fenders and shit sorted, i got full time job now so busy more then ever, and no internet


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

god damn i knew u wasent rippin of fukers but lots of fukers been complaining were their fenders are at


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i think the bike looks great guys,good choice of colors and i love the rims.....


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thanks


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

looking good eric, when do you think youll have all your parts?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:dunno: i still need to pay more im berlyk going to send more i just havent had time to go to the post ofice


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

alright cool


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2006, 07:12 PM~5784234
> *I have got alot of frames
> All schwinn
> Reppin [True schwinn B.C.
> *


Heres my dumb ass tryin to start my own B.C.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
YEAH. :happysad:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hehehe rememebr 505 slammers wat the fuk was we thinkin :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 30 2007, 10:43 PM~7588289
> *hehehe rememebr 505 slammers wat the fuk was we thinkin :uh:
> *


no i dont 
ahahahahahahahahahaha
you dumb ass
LMAO


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 30 2007, 07:56 PM~7588374
> *:tears:
> *


Almost there homie.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:yes: yep yep almost :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Hurry it up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 30 2007, 08:31 PM~7588625
> *Hurry it up
> *


Two more months.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hno: i might not make it :tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So Erics bike was finally done for the Super Show. He didnt place but atleat he made it out there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SOME NICE MURALS IS WHAT THAT BIKE NEEDS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats all the pics I got.The bike came out really nice and I know that Eric wants to do more things to it. If anyone else has pics feel free to post.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 9 2007, 09:39 AM~8959581
> *SOME NICE MURALS IS WHAT THAT BIKE NEEDS
> *


 :yes:


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

The sprocket turned out super clean. Who did the engraving?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Oct 9 2007, 10:36 AM~8960030
> *The sprocket turned out super clean. Who did the engraving?
> *


Wimone.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i love it.....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2007, 11:39 AM~8959582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see my feets :cheesy: stupid


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 9 2007, 12:21 PM~8960725
> *i see my feets :cheesy: stupid
> *


u and dem damn ecko cargo shorts.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 9 2007, 12:21 PM~8960725
> *i see my feets :cheesy: stupid
> *


Thanks for being in the way buddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 9 2007, 02:21 PM~8960725
> *i see my feets :cheesy: stupid
> *


you wore sweats? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Oct 9 2007, 02:21 PM~8960731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweats? wtf?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damm i like it ALOT!!!!   

just needs upholstery and display to kick ass, maybe murals like they said but i don't know where you could add murals it would hurt me to mask those crazy ass graphics :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 9 2007, 02:36 PM~8960833
> *sweats? wtf?
> *


The guy next to you has sweats on . looks like at least


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

i like them rimz


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, i like the bike a lot, came out nice


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Bike looks real clean Hope to see you and the bike in Phoenix. :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thanks 2 all im stilliin vegas n im typin in timed net shit tht y iys all fuked up n shit needs murals n soe other shit for this bike 
thanks to all for the comments


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2007, 11:38 AM~8959562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


eric when ya upgrade let me get that square twist.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

maybe bitch ass fo i thoughyu didnt like twist


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 9 2007, 08:24 PM~8963595
> *maybe bitch ass fo i thoughyu didnt like twist
> *


I like twist .


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

no u dont?/?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 9 2007, 08:27 PM~8963629
> *no u dont?/?
> *


I just didnt want any on deep brown


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

idk later we can talk cuks i gots to beef this bkie for phx


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 9 2007, 06:31 PM~8963673
> *idk later we can talk cuks i gots to beef this bkie for phx
> *


You sure do.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 9 2007, 08:31 PM~8963673
> *idk later we can talk cuks i gots to beef this bkie for phx
> *


ya need a hydro kit baddddddddd


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ii got tricks dont worry we already started t o talk and i got mannys bizzness card 
and alberto herreras card 2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 9 2007, 08:34 PM~8963697
> *ii got tricks dont worry we already started t o talk and i got mannys bizzness card
> and alberto herreras card 2
> *


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2007, 02:43 AM~8959604
> *Thats all the pics I got.The bike came out really nice and I know that Eric wants to do more things to it. If anyone else has pics feel free to post.
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats nice


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

CLEAN bro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

DICKHEAD :angry:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

your bike came out just right not to much just clean that remines me of the way bikes used to be clean ass fuck good job bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 9 2007, 07:39 PM~8964466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awww. its sleeping.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2007, 11:37 PM~8965633
> *awww. its sleeping.
> *


him is tired, huh? shit, i'd keep mine covered too if i had to set up next to mike.


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

nice bike man i was wondering what was going on with it well worth the wait


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Oct 9 2007, 07:39 PM~8964466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha well it needs more shit im not going to over clutter and kill it but it needs some more faced shit and murals for once and yea a bitchin fuken display


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 10 2007, 06:15 PM~8972066
> *hahah arts idea not mine fuckface
> ha well it needs more shit im not going to over clutter and kill it but it needs some more faced shit and murals for once and yea a bitchin fuken display
> *


let me knwo when u get murals.. i wanna be the one to re clear.. and add a lil extra sumthing to it..


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice yea and yea omar needs some fenders u down to do them? 
molded ones


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 10 2007, 06:33 PM~8972224
> *nice yea and yea omar needs some fenders u down to do them?
> molded ones
> *


yea, im down.. lmk know sumthing


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:wink: hes got cash but we needs like somthin simple? idk 
but yea we need soem work on them bikes of ours


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 10 2007, 06:42 PM~8972293
> *:wink: hes got cash but we needs like somthin simple? idk
> but yea we need soem work on them bikes of ours
> *


im down wey.. figure out some ideals.. ill shoot him a price.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

beauty ill hit ya up later on that matter


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

k


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 3 2005, 07:25 PM~4132177
> *nice just nice
> first schwinn girl bike in the el paso and las cruces area
> *


 :angry: u jus beat me!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Nov 3 2005, 07:10 PM~4131443
> *damn raul u work fast
> *


bullshit. lmao


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

mine will jus be the nicest lady in the el paso, las crucez area :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Feb 21 2008, 07:01 PM~9998507
> *mine will jus be the nicest lady in the el paso, las crucez area :cheesy:
> *


Are you from Elpaso?


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

crucez


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 21 2008, 05:37 PM~9998240
> *bullshit. lmao
> *


 :|


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

double post :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Feb 21 2008, 07:05 PM~9998544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NM?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 21 2008, 06:08 PM~9998571
> *:biggrin:
> *


repost


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

yup! rep dat 505 (now 575 :angry: )


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Feb 21 2008, 07:08 PM~9998582
> *yup! rep dat 505 (now 575 :angry: )
> *


why you in fl.


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

cuz i got in trouble :biggrin: and i went to detention (with my dad) for 1 yr. and dat yr. is over next june!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Feb 21 2008, 07:11 PM~9998607
> *cuz i got in trouble :biggrin: and i went to detention (with my dad) for 1 yr. and dat yr. is over next june!!
> *


back to the 505!!!


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

hell ya...suks here, nobody around me, except fernando, like a few hours away i think...and evrybody alwayz busy here so probly nobody take me...at least my mom would take me


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ohhh snappp


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2007, 09:43 AM~8959604
> *Thats all the pics I got.The bike came out really nice and I know that Eric wants to do more things to it. If anyone else has pics feel free to post.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

DAMN ITS STILL IN A BOX HAVNT SEEN IT IN LIKE 2 MONTHS I THINK FUCK I MISS IT ITS HERE IN MY HOUSE BUT ITS WRAPED IN BUBBLE RAP N I DONT WANT TO FUK WITH IT 
NEED TO START PUTIN MORE MONEY ON THE BIKE BUT I AINT EVEN GOTS MONEY HA


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Handlebars coming soon. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (*2 Guests* and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: socios b.c. prez


Its a secret!!!!


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

I LOVE SECRETS.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 20 2008, 01:49 PM~10460251
> *I LOVE SECRETS.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 20 2008, 03:47 PM~10460240
> *Handlebars coming soon.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hope you like eric. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

more then like :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

no llores guey!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

2happy but them coronas have to be on they way asap


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

faaaaaaaa shoooooo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

progresso???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 22 2008, 05:10 PM~10478906
> *progresso???
> *


This week for sure.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im going to work on my templete tonight. I got the metal and it should be cut out by saturday.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

atoda madre


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 22 2008, 08:40 PM~10480898
> *atoda madre
> *


OR UN DISMARDE :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

how ya been danny?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2008, 10:39 PM~10480880
> *Im going to work on my templete tonight. I got the metal and it should be cut out by saturday.
> *


how much to weld em up?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 22 2008, 08:52 PM~10481020
> *how much to weld em up?
> *


already included in the price.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2008, 10:55 PM~10481054
> *already included in the price.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 22 2008, 08:39 PM~10480880
> *Im going to work on my templete tonight. I got the metal and it should be cut out by saturday.
> *


pics when I get home.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

whats up?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nada nuevo
bikes still in the box


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 23 2008, 09:58 PM~10490211
> *nada nuevo
> bikes still in the box
> *


How much to ship to me?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

100? idk


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 23 2008, 10:03 PM~10490246
> *100? idk
> *


word? hno:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hhhhhhhhhha


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 23 2008, 04:07 PM~10487124
> *pics when I get home.
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Apr 22 2008, 08:50 PM~10480987
> * how ya been danny?
> *


GOOD LOCO, HOW ABOUT YOUR SELF


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

same old shit being a low life ha 
ill hit ya up about them murals wen its time


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Bad Azz bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ready to cut.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuken sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

comp just got a lil harder bro.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

?x2 fucken server


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

OH YEA!?!?!?!?!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 1 2008, 11:41 PM~10556778
> *OH YEA!?!?!?!?!
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I havent been able to get to the plasma cutter. These will be cut out by monday for sure or else my name aint Captain Jack.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 2 2008, 12:21 AM~10557184
> *I havent been able to get to the plasma cutter. These will be cut out by monday for sure or else my name aint Captain Jack.
> *


 :| :| :| :| :| :|  oooppps... how that get in there:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

updates by the end of the week. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 6 2008, 12:09 PM~10588433
> *updates by the end of the week.  :|
> *


couh cough bullshit cough cough :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2008, 01:49 PM~10590554
> *couh cough bullshit cough cough :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Eric!! Your a DOUCHE BAG!!














Im gonna step on you in Vegas. Be afraid


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ahahahaha


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@May 6 2008, 06:20 PM~10593069
> *Eric!! Your a DOUCHE BAG!!
> Im gonna step on you in Vegas. Be afraid
> *


im sorry to upset a fuken giant dont step on me


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Better late then never. This weekend Im going to be traveling to Mexico for a baptism thing but Im going to be close to Eric so I might get some more pics of the bike. I should have these cleaned up so I can take them out there and see how they look on the bike.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+May 2 2008, 08:21 AM~10557184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aye aye captain


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

For those that dont know, I have had Erics bike with me since May of this year. I have been taking it to a few shows for him just to see how it would do. Out of 4 shows, it never placed. Why? Thats a very interesting question and a few people have mentioned a few things and made a few suggestions. One of the things that Eric wants to do his bike is repaint it for next year.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh, yea, before anyone asks, the handlebars are on hold for a bit. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So another thing were going to redo is the fenders. The insides of the fenders are going to be painted to match the rest of the bike and with the current design its really hard for someone to get in there and smooth them out. On top of that, they were hitting the spokes on the rim so it wasnt to turn freely. Thats no ones fault but we decided to trim them a bit. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is my friend Mr. Jigsaw. :biggrin: He was assisting me with reworking the fenders today.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hows lowrider69's build :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

The hard part was working with the area on the fender. But this is what I came up with.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

meh.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2008, 06:03 PM~11480439
> *Hows lowrider69's build :|
> *


Hows YOUR build? :uh: 






















































:biggrin: I already pmed him about that and we might find out tomorrow or monday.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Aug 30 2008, 08:05 PM~11480446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So moving on to the back...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

and both of them. These are still very ruff but you get the idea. I still need to cut out the opposite side. After that I will take them to my homie for some body work. The frame is going to stay the same. Nothing new is going to happen there. I think in a few weeks the frame will be in primer and ready for paint. Maybe after the super show we will start to see some color on the frame and fenders. So its going to be a while before we see regular updates.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

CRAZY!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

what color ?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 30 2008, 07:19 PM~11480794
> *what color ?
> *


Probably the same colors. Erics talking to that painter about that.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2008, 06:31 PM~11480878
> *Probably the same colors. Erics talking to that painter about that.
> *


i know and the painter.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 30 2008, 07:34 PM~11480893
> *i know and the painter.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2008, 06:35 PM~11480895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yours too puto.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 30 2008, 07:39 PM~11480919
> *yours too puto.
> *


Hopefully next year we get a pic of your bike and Erics redone at the Super show.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2008, 06:40 PM~11480926
> *Hopefully next year we get a pic of your bike and Erics redone at the Super show.
> 
> 
> ...


what you mean next year? im tearing mine apart and redoing this year.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2008, 09:40 PM~11480926
> *Hopefully next year we get a pic of your bike and Erics redone at the Super show.
> 
> 
> ...


please cut that middle bar out...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 30 2008, 07:44 PM~11480941
> *please cut that middle bar out...
> *


talk to eric


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2008, 09:49 PM~11480966
> *talk to eric
> *


just cut it....tell him Bosh did it!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

no need to add to the frame or take away it fine it needs add ons and what not maybe a color that gets youre attention better why not start with new fenders ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 30 2008, 08:12 PM~11481098
> *no need to add to the frame or take away it fine it needs add ons and what not maybe a color that gets youre attention better why not start with new fenders ?
> *


talk to eric. :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2008, 08:14 PM~11481114
> *talk to eric.  :biggrin:
> *


naw his going to try to talk dirty to me , that dirty ballon fucker !


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

I THINK THE OLD FENDERS LOOKS GOOD I DONT KNOW WHY THEY HAD TO GET CUT UP  BUT I KNOW RAUL WILL MAKE THEM LOOK BETTER CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 30 2008, 09:23 PM~11481456
> *I THINK THE OLD FENDERS LOOKS GOOD I DONT KNOW WHY THEY HAD TO GET CUT UP   BUT I KNOW RAUL WILL MAKE THEM LOOK BETTER CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM
> *


They were hitting the spokes on the rim so it couldnt really turn that good. That and Eric wanted to paint under the fender for a cleaner look.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

soo who owns the bike now????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chris23_@Aug 30 2008, 09:32 PM~11481493
> *soo who owns the bike now????
> *


Its still Erics bike but were redoing a few things for him while its here in Cali.


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 i though he sold it lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 ITS A NICE BIKE THOUGH


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeepppppppppppppp


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

So I guess no bike for Odessa!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2008, 12:06 AM~11482111
> *So I guess no bike for Odessa!
> *


Gotta make some sacrifices.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Aug 30 2008, 07:51 PM~11480973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  u kno it


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2008, 12:06 AM~11482111
> *So I guess no bike for Odessa!
> *


maybeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.........................


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

eric's a balloner fucker .


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah.... thats a no.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bad news+Aug 31 2008, 12:13 AM~11482126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 31 2008, 12:15 AM~11482135
> *:cheesy:
> 
> *


whats up eric what have you been up to ?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

graffiiti 
money 
tryin to get the bike ready


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 31 2008, 12:19 AM~11482149
> *graffiiti
> money
> tryin to get the bike ready
> *


still drawing on walls with crayons huh


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yes


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Aug 31 2008, 02:09 AM~11482116
> *:nono:
> 
> u kno it
> *


its wack G ...need to be more 3d or chromed!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

serio


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

should have just started on new fenders and frame sell the bike to fund its new paint and body


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Paint wasnt winning. Needed an upgrade!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

abbazabba your my only friend.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 31 2008, 11:16 AM~11483487
> *should have just started on new fenders and frame sell the bike to fund its new paint and body
> *


Just give the new paint a chance. I dont think it will disappoint.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Name Brander


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2008, 11:45 AM~11483650
> *Name Brander
> *


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2008, 11:45 AM~11483650
> *Name Brander
> *


his not a cheap ass ? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Actually Im just bitter cus he aint going to Odessa this year!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2008, 05:09 PM~11484943
> *Actually Im just bitter cus he aint going to Odessa this year!
> *


neither are you . :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 31 2008, 07:11 PM~11484954
> *neither are you . :uh:
> *


Yes I am


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2008, 05:09 PM~11484943
> *Actually Im just bitter cus he aint going to Odessa this year!
> *


what if he goes without the bike?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2008, 07:13 PM~11484964
> *what if he goes without the bike?
> *


That would be cool.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2008, 05:15 PM~11484971
> *That would be cool.
> *


Did you meet lucy last time?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2008, 05:11 PM~11484956
> *Yes I am
> *


sure :uh:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 31 2008, 10:16 AM~11483487
> *should have just started on new fenders and frame sell the bike to fund its new paint and body
> *


no need 2. he getting paid off workers comp.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 31 2008, 07:17 PM~11484987
> *Did you meet lucy last time?
> *


She didnt go last time. just Omar and his pops went


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

maji carp carp carp


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Aug 31 2008, 05:05 AM~11482522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not any more


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 31 2008, 05:33 PM~11485077
> *maji carp carp carp
> *


:worship: yes fuck yea :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

ttt SLUTS


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 30 2008, 07:09 PM~11480467
> *So moving on to the back...
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

























OOOOOOOOOOOOO :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

pandasex.com


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 17 2008, 11:27 PM~11632322
> *pandasex.com
> *


X10 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

TTT for diamond, heard the bodywork finally got done.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Were almost there guys.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

pics?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 15 2009, 06:05 PM~13011922
> *Were almost there guys.
> *


eric sayed to give me his rims. you dont need to call him and ask.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 15 2009, 07:06 PM~13011935
> *pics?
> *


Im picking it up tomorrow.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

i just went thru this whole topic lot of dedication went in to this bike cant wait to see the next version good job raul keep up the good work eric hope my bike comes out looking good like urs


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn all page i apreicate that homie 
damn my bike has gone thru shit but its almost there 
paint then murals and some other extras then its done fnialy taken wat?3years almost?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 16 2009, 10:41 PM~13022940
> *damn all page i apreicate that homie
> damn my bike has gone thru shit but its almost there
> paint then murals and some other extras then its done fnialy taken wat?3years almost?
> *


hell yea i read every single page eric :0 whos the new painter gonna be you goin the same color or whats the plan fill me in hope to meet you. you coming over to odessa this year to c my project in person?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

same candy teal some dude from lil 
idk about odessa i rather do vegas didnt go last year so..............


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

dbl post :0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

no secrets whos the painter send it to sam fuck it hmm cant go to vegas this year but next show season invite me to your area ill go to you :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

zfelix on lil he was the student of dannyd and hes fuken dope so its all good


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue+Feb 16 2009, 10:53 PM~13023169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same results either way!!  

Z is bad ass! learned from one the best ...im jealous as hell!

young as hell too!!!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 16 2009, 11:10 PM~13023408
> *zfelix on lil he was the student of dannyd and hes fuken dope so its all good
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 15 2009, 08:04 PM~13011911
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yea man im excited as fuck to see how this bike going to turn out lots of money and lots of sacrifce has gone to this bike i even lost half of my thumb for this damn bike but its going to be worth it


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 16 2009, 08:32 PM~13023749
> *yea man im excited as fuck to see how this bike going to turn out lots of money and lots of sacrifce has gone to this bike i even lost half of my thumb for this damn bike but its going to be worth it
> *


you deserve it yo. you always put diamond first before anything.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 17 2009, 12:00 AM~13024233
> *you deserve it yo. you always put diamond first before anything.
> *


x2


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im sorry to tell everyone that its still not ready. We just have to give it some more time but we will see where were at in one week.


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Ey E how the hell you lose half your thumb? da fuck?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

at work


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

??????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Feb 18 2009, 12:07 AM~13036257
> *??????
> *


We gotta just wait and see.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

what stuff needs to be done raul?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 18 2009, 01:46 AM~13036802
> *what stuff needs to be done raul?
> *


Still waiting for the body work to be finished.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

ohok..how different is the frame looking?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 18 2009, 03:40 AM~13037141
> *ohok..how different is the frame looking?
> *


Its the same. The only thing different is the fenders.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ouch!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 18 2009, 09:27 PM~13045192
> *ouch!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

lil fucker is crazy..

at least he didnt take a hammer to the frame like me..

paint job was nice while it lasted


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yea 1/2 is gone its 60% of the thumb


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Feb 19 2009, 08:08 PM~13053703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT damn fool i leave for awhile and u lose your thumb what else has been going on?


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

ERIC YOU GOING TO THE SHOW NEXT SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

eric ramos

Last Active	Jun 18, 2009 - 11:20 AM


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Post up the recent pics of the frame & fenders Raul.

The only thing i did so far was block out the front fender but i need to sand down the paint cause this hot ass weather got the silver leaf all tacky and started coming off with all the primer that was ontop of it. also sharpened the cutouts.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 21 2009, 12:09 PM~14254182
> *Post up the recent pics of the frame & fenders Raul.
> 
> The only thing i did so far was block out the front fender but i need to sand down the paint cause this hot ass weather got the silver leaf all tacky and started coming off with all the primer that was ontop of it. also sharpened the cutouts.
> *


I will post the pics tonight when I get back. Nothing really impressive but yea....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2009, 09:08 PM~14266641
> *I will post the pics tonight when I get back. Nothing really impressive but yea....
> *


 :|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

yup.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 25 2009, 03:37 AM~14291964
> *yup.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Erics fenders. I dont have n pics of the frame.  RIP MJ.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

are those made of fiberglass?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 26 2009, 10:32 AM~14306166
> *are those made of fiberglass?
> *


I think those were the first set of fenders that Ozzy made back in the day.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yep


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Ok, so this is Erics frame that I picked up on saturday. The bondo is toast. Lots of surface rust.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 22 2009, 01:54 PM~15147710
> *
> *


x2.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So I know it looks bad but I think I seen worse. I pulled it out today to look at it some more and I dont think its a lost cause. So I set up a wire wheel and tried to clean up some spots on the frame to see what was under there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hes a good example of what was under there. Clean metal.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Even under the bondo things were good.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This part was really rusty but cleaned up pretty easy.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I know the frame looks a little rough and some of you guys might just throw this in the trash and stat over but I know the frame is still god cause its a Schwinn.  :biggrin: So by the end of the week I will be taking all the rust and bondo off the frame so we can start over with the body work. Incase your wondering, the fenders made it ok but I think its still a good idea to start with new fenders so I will be making some metal ones for this. I have an idea of what I want to do but I will be working on that after I finish cleaning up the frame. More updates soon.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

so im guessing we should see primer stages in about 2 yrs...

SAD.... i feel for eric..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 21 2009, 09:16 PM~15148084
> *so im guessing we should see primer stages in about 22 yrs...
> 
> SAD.... i feel for eric..
> *


fixed


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 21 2009, 11:26 PM~15148265
> *fixed
> *


the sad thing funny as it may be....probally true....
:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 21 2009, 09:28 PM~15148295
> *the sad thing funny as it may be....probally true....
> :0
> *


Just let it all out buddy. Might as well.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 21 2009, 11:33 PM~15148354
> *Just let it all out buddy. Might as well.
> *


TIME TO SHIP IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 21 2009, 09:53 PM~15148699
> *TIME TO SHIP IT.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2009, 12:08 AM~15148943
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


really..what else can ya really do to it...naw wha i meen....
you guys managed to cut the fenders, add some body filler, take the paint down....

send that mutha to the paint shop already...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2008, 02:06 AM~11482111
> *So I guess no bike for Odessa!
> *


2 yrs in a ROW :angry:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 21 2009, 09:22 PM~15149121
> *2 yrs in a ROW :angry:
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

WHO KNOWS I MIGTH BE DONE NEXT YEAR I THINK HE SHOULD OF LEFT IT THE WAY IT WAS.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

No need to worry it will look like all the other bikes outta nor cal!!  


In 22 yrs!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

fuck it its been 2 years havent seen it i got patience of a fuken saint now ha 
.but im busy with other things like school and shit so fuck it 
i hope i can be done somtime by the end of this year or early next year and fuck you sam no u are not gettin my parts 
nor the rims nothing ...........


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 21 2009, 10:22 PM~15149121
> *2 yrs in a ROW :angry:
> *


fuck it who gives a fuckkkkkkkkkkk 
and 
its a norcal bike cus they be killin it with the clasic stlyes not like u texas boys.....if id send it to sam hed proably put a fuked up diamon tank or somthing retared like that mater


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 22 2009, 02:21 PM~15153332
> *fuck it who gives a fuckkkkkkkkkkk
> and
> its a norcal bike cus they be killin it with the all look the same stlye not like u texas boys.....if id send it to sam hed proably put a fuked up diamon tank or somthing retared like that mater
> *


 :| FIXT


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

mehhhhh i got the money to finish this in no time not like alot of yalllll .


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 21 2009, 10:22 PM~15149121
> *2 yrs in a ROW :angry:
> *


I think your more upset then Eric is about it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 21 2009, 10:17 PM~15149059
> *really..what else can ya really do to it...naw wha i meen....
> you guys managed to cut the fenders, add some body filler, take the paint down....
> 
> ...


Were going to finish what we started.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 22 2009, 02:21 PM~15153332
> *fuck it who gives a fuckkkkkkkkkkk
> and
> its a norcal bike cus they be killin it with the clasic stlyes not like u texas boys.....if id send it to sam hed proably put a fuked up diamon tank or somthing retared like that mater
> *


SELL ME YOUR PARTS...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2009, 06:10 PM~15155691
> *I think your more upset then Eric is about it.
> *


upset..no ones upset...

hold on to these projects like a baby holding on to the mamas tits....

cut the cord already...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 22 2009, 02:24 PM~15153363
> *mehhhhh i got the money to finish this in no time not like alot of yalllll .
> *


meehhhh, PROVE IT!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 22 2009, 07:38 PM~15157906
> *upset..no ones upset...
> 
> hold on to these projects like a baby holding on to the mamas tits....
> ...


call me and tell me how you really feel. 916-346-0403


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2009, 09:39 PM~15157927
> *call me and tell me how you really feel. 916-346-0403
> *


you want to hear my sexxy voice :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 22 2009, 07:41 PM~15157949
> *you want to hear my sexxy voice :biggrin:
> *


I want to just hear it from you that you dont like me. I already know you dont. Everyone knows it. You dont like my parts, frames style, etc. Its ok but you just need to come out and admit it or get over it bro. Im not on here to please anyone. Im not going away and I got more project that are going to come out soon that your probably not going to like either.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

shit i got 4500 in checkin thats all i gota say finger money.......


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2009, 09:48 PM~15158038
> *I want to just hear it from you that you dont like me. I already know you dont. Everyone knows it. You dont like my parts, frames style, etc. Its ok but you just need to come out and admit it or get over it bro. Im not on here to please anyone. Im not going away and I got more project that are going to come out soon that your probably not going to like either.
> *


honestly..you wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy in left filed with that...

i really dig your style... i have no reason not to like you, i dont know you..thats just stupid...


maybe its just the other way around.... lol so i have heard...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2009, 04:10 PM~15155691
> *I think your more upset then Eric is about it.
> *


ha werd
well at fist i was but shit u can never rely on the internet cus not every one is gona be reliable fuck it bro tis just part of the internet game shit.......


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 22 2009, 07:52 PM~15158101
> *honestly..you wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy in left filed with that...
> 
> i really dig your style... i have no reason not to like you, i dont know you..thats just stupid...
> ...


If I hated you, you would already know. If you dont want to call me then we will talk about it whenever we meet.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 22 2009, 09:59 PM~15158188
> *If I hated you, you would already know. If you dont want to call me then we will talk about it whenever we meet.
> *


i really dont know what you are getting at...









you are absolutely right..If Eric dont care about his own shit, no one should...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

why do u asume that i dont care i do have a life now ..............
i paint and i go to school ........... i gues thats my life ha...........


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:ugh: u guys


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 22 2009, 08:11 PM~15158358
> *:ugh: u guys
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 22 2009, 10:08 PM~15158313
> *why do u asume that i dont care i do have a life now ..............
> i paint and i go to school ........... i gues thats my life ha...........
> *


THATS THE WORD


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

*PEACE AND LOVE *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 22 2009, 10:13 PM~15158393
> *TA</span> ALL DAY!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

eric give me a call


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 22 2009, 08:18 PM~15158475
> *eric give me a call
> *


eric give me your number


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 22 2009, 08:14 PM~15158405
> *TA ALL DAY!!
> *


A'S UP!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

call me too on 3 way... lol :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

9157909676 
any one 
juan i dont got ur number been a wile buddy i think this is my 3rd phone since i had yours o somthing fuck i to hell haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

817 991-7732 for my A's


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

What is going on here? Banter rite?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 22 2009, 10:25 PM~15158593
> *817 991-7732 for my A's
> *


give me a call
:cheesy: 

1 866 901 FUCK


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 22 2009, 08:28 PM~15158636
> *give me a call
> :cheesy:
> 
> ...


you got a booty call


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 22 2009, 10:26 PM~15158608
> *What is going on here? Banter rite?
> *


YES! 


to speak to or address in a witty and teasing manner


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

big whoooooooooooooppppppppppppppp 
ha sam u crazyyyyy.l


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 22 2009, 10:38 PM~15158774
> *big whoooooooooooooppppppppppppppp
> ha sam u crazyyyyy.l
> *


im text you ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL day 


and ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL night :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Sep 22 2009, 10:38 PM~15158774
> *big whoooooooooooooppppppppppppppp
> ha sam u crazyyyyy.l
> *


pm me a pic of you bike when it was done...i want to make a card board display that way you can show it in odessa with us this yr... :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

look for it idk were the fuck its at and i dont wana digg in my creats in photobucket.....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 22 2009, 10:14 PM~15158405
> *TA ALL DAY!!
> *


  All day everyday!! :nicoderm:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 22 2009, 07:36 PM~15158750
> *YES!
> to speak to or address in a witty and teasing manner
> *


Cool!



Lol thanks for the definition, was that for me or everyone else lol


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

I'll post my number too but I don't got a phone


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Sep 22 2009, 10:47 PM~15158947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

any up date on this one


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

any up date on this one


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

I'll kill you.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

cut your eyelids off and feed you nothing but sleepin pills


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Method Man


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:|


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 15 2009, 08:47 PM~15372561
> *any up date on this one
> *


Its still at your house fool.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 18 2009, 10:50 PM~15397939
> *Its still at your house fool.
> *


 :0 why did you let the crackhead out the bag :biggrin:


----------

